# Brand Split Draft Predictions



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Zigman to be the face of Smackdown!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Rollins, Reigns definitely RAW. Ambrose, AJ, Orton Smackdown. Cena probably RAW. Rest doesn't really matter.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

AJ Styles will probably be the face of Smackdown for a while so yall can quit yer bitchin.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Reigns on one show, Cena on the other. Got to give both guys their runs at the top :vince2

I hope it's pretty evenly split though. Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Cena, Bray, Styles, Zayn, Cesaro, Owens, Rusev, Miz.... There's bags of talent and they all need their time to shine.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

The best possible move they could make to have people take Smackdown seriously would be to draft Cena to Smackdown.

Do they have the balls to is the question.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Makes you wonder how the WHC will be used if the Champ is on just the one show. Do they put both midcard belts on Smackdown and build them up? 

Like I said in the other thread, I'm guessing Reigns and Rollins for Raw with Cena and Styles on SD.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



ST1TCH said:


> AJ Styles will probably be the face of Smackdown for a while so yall can quit yer bitchin.


Let's see how they treat Raw vs Smackdown first if that happens.

The last time there was a brand split the Raw title was FAR superior.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Here is what will happen:

Bunch of people on here will get super excited. A bunch of discussion of the possibilities will happen. What actually happens will be shit or be good at first and turn to shit quickly (VINTAGE WWE) and nothing overall will have changed.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Buckle up lads, it's gonna be bad. Roman on RAW, Cena on SmackDown. Rest? Vince couldn't care less.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Maybe the WWE website is the key to how the brand split will go .. Of course this was before the influx of new people in but the top guys should still be cena & reigns.

RAW









SD


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



2Pieced said:


> Let's see how they treat Raw vs Smackdown first if that happens.
> 
> The last time there was a brand split the Raw title was FAR superior.


I'm pretty sure almost everyone prefers Smackdown post brand split to Raw. I think the reason the subsequent "drafts" were created was to throw talent at Raw, like Cena, because Smackdown was making the stars.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Roman on Smackdown, have jobbers fed to him all year long.

Rest of the roster on RAW.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

So what does that mean for the women's division? If Charlotte is going to be competing exclusively on RAW as the WWE Women's Champion, then does that mean Smackdown doesn't get a title altogether? That seems kinda unfair.

What I would do is the following:

OPTION A - Create WWE Women's Tag Team Championships. This would help deal with overcrowded solution the women's division is currently facing, while giving up to 4 girls at once the chance to be champions.

OPTION B - Have someone like Summer, Eva, Nikki or Dana cut a promo saying they're more than the average woman - they're the Total Diva. Then, they bring back the Diva's title establishing it as a mid-card title. 

OPTION C - A WWE Women's Intercontinental/US/European Championship. Because why the fuck not?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Reigns, Cena, Ambrose and the other scrubs on one show please.

Rollins, Styles, Owens and talent to make the GOAT show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Put the darlings on Smackdown and the non-darlings on RAW.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I predict it will revert back to one brand before WM35.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I wonder if tag teams will be exclusive to one brand? There's not nearly enough of them to have 2 belts.

After the main eventers New Day and SAWFT are some of the most over people on the roster, I think it could be awesome to have them feature heavily on SD.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



> Brand Split predictions.


Failure. That's what I predict.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

They need to utlise Heyman as writer again , put him back on smackdown to let him run it again.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Doesn't matter. Draft the roster randomly to two halves. Let Roman be in SD for the first six months and then let him get drafted to Raw in the later six months. 

So that, everyone in the roster will get a fair chance to make Roman look strong. :vince2


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Option D - just keep them on one show....why would you (cq WWE) split the women up? That would be the most dumbest thing in a long time!

Well I do not care much about the division nowadays due to lack of any intelligence at the creative team (not the girls fault), but now you are having a decent pool with women (injuries aside). Maybe little too much for one title, but if you bump 4 more girls (I explained the whole women roster in another topic, not going to do that again) and you have enough to add a tag title for them.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*










Bring it back. (Y)


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I think Cena to Smackdown is very possible, and it would make a lot of sense from the companies perspective. At this point in his career, Cena seems pretty happy to do what the company want him to do. His legacy and HOF place are assured. Gives Roman the undisputed number 1 guy on Raw spot, and Cena can still keep his top guy status on Smackdown. Would seem to make a lot of sense.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Please, for the love of God, just don't put Reigns and Rollins on different brands. That could legitimately kill any interest I have in this new split, because we all know they'd just be the sole focus of not one, but two shows.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I won't predict who but I hope for the following

IC title -> Raw
US title -> Smackdown
Heavyweight -> both
Tag titles -> both


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Make Smackdown great again! I used to be a SD guy when Heyman was in charge. 
I'm not expecting Ruthless Agression but still..


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Obvious Roman will be face of Raw so will Cena

AJ will be carrying Smackdown


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Steph keeps raw, Shane-o to sd.


Reigns, Rollins, Cena, Ambrose, Owens, rusev I'd say all likely stay Raw.


AJ, Orton, Ziggler, Miz, Del Rio, Sheamus, and the majority of the new era guys to SD.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

With the global cruiserweight tournament going on , think the cruiserweight title will come back at one of the brands. Need to bring back the hardcore title as well but more importantly , they need to have different writers and a different tone to both shows.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



deanambroselover said:


> Obvious Roman will be face of Raw so will Cena
> 
> AJ will be carrying Smackdown


Where would you like Dean to end up?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*











Do it fucking right please.


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Raw - Cena,Reigns,Rollins,Lesnar,Kevin Owens,The New Day,Rusev,Del Rio,Apollo Crews,Baron Corbin,The Usos,Miz,Titus Oneil,Sheamus
Smackdown - AJ,Ambrose,Bray Wyatt,Cesaro,Sami Zayn,Enzo,Cass,Gallows,Anderson,Kane,Big Show,Mark Henry,Dolph Ziggler,Randy Orton


I did my best to even it out. If, WWE is not going to make Smackdown a live tv program then it'll continue to suck,because after reading the results,i usually don't watch.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Danica said:


> Where would you like Dean to end up?


Dean should be on Raw with the title but they will screw him over on Smackdown with no title


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Reigns and Cena on the same show which will obviously have to be RAW

Rollins and AJ on Smackdown

Owens and Zayn separated. They have a special fued. It cantinas to mean something for years to come if there's no saturation. 

Cruiserweight division on RAW. 

Miz to Raw

Cesaro to Smackdown

Bray to Raw

Harper to Smackdown

Charlotte and Bayley to Raw and Sasha and Becky to Smackdown. Although I'm struggling to see how they will pull this off with such a limited number of ladies. 


Jericho to Smackdown

Ambrose to Raw


New Day to Raw. Gonna have to think more on the tag team division. 

Brock and Taker neutral to appear on both. Providing Taker does appear again 

Rusev to Raw

Orton to Smackdown


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

RAW- Roman Reigns, John Cena, Kane, Big Show, Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin, Del Rio, Darren Young, Primo & Epico, Usos, R-Truth, Devon the Reverend, the Ascension, Fandango, Sheamus, the New Day, the women roster, HHH, and Undertaker (The two men part time crew)

S.D.- Owens, Rollins, Styles, Ziggler, Zayn, Rusev, The Wyatt Family, Cesaro, Randy Orton, Gallows and Anderson, Amore and Cass, Bully Ray, Vaudevillains, Neville, American Alpha, and Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If the brand split begins in July then I think we can expect some tomfoolery to occur during the MITB PPV. That kinda signals to me that Rollins(SD) and Reigns (Raw) will be split to separate brands. Cena will be put opposite of Reigns so he'll be SD with KO likely taking the top heel position on Raw. From their I think you see Ambrose and Rusev Raw, Wyatt and Styles SD. 

Then again, the may keep the Champion on both brands, so that would throw a lot of this in flux.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Reigns and Cena to be on opposite shows to be champ :Vince


----------



## wiefisoichiro (Apr 4, 2016)

I wish REIGNS go to both roster and win the WWE champion and also WorldHeavyweight champion. This will be cool


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Raw: Roman, Brock, Rollins, Wyatt Family, Balor Club, New Day, Rusev, Charlotte, Orton and the rest of the scrubs

Smackdown: Cena, Ambrose, Aj, Owens, Zayn, Cesaro, Corbin, Sheamus, ADR, Miz, and the rest of the scrubs

However one thing is for sure, I cannot wait for the Draft Pick, those are always fun


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

What should happen is an even distribution of stars between the two with maybe some younger stars and guys like Joe and AJ going to Smackdown and Cena, Reigns etc on Raw.

What will probably happen is Reigns on Raw and Cena on Smackdown they will then bury everyone to set up the WM 33 match between the two.

Because well :vince$

Shame Really because it has potential to be great all round. I'd have the womens and tag titles be on both. Off the top of my head so no doubt I'll miss out some guys but I go something like this with Raw being Raw and Smackdown like being the talented on ring workers/NXT type of programming. With IC title on Raw booked with prestige and made to mean something and the US title the same on Smackdown. World Heavyweight championshipon Smackdown being a great way to give the guys are crying out for something to aspire to realistically and then have the women's and tag championships being on both shows. I wouldnt start doing PPVS brand exclusive just have matches from both brands on each PPV, with the titles the matches mean something all the way through the card and then maybe the big four you have inter brand matches.

Raw - Shane
Reigns(WWE)
Lesnar
Rollins
Cena
Orton
SamI Zayn
Miz(IC)
Ziggler
New Day
Vaudvillians
The Colons 
Dudley Boyz
American Alpha
Kalisto
Zach Ryder
Alberto Del Rio
Carlito
Big Show
Mark Henry
Charlotte(WC)
Becky Lynch
Dana Brooks
Nikki Bella
Summer Rae
Alica Fox


Smackdown -HHH/Steph
AJ Styles (WHC)
Bray Wyatt
Kevin Owens
Dean Ambrose
Wyatt Family
Baron Corbin
Rusev(US)
Finn Balor
Bulletproof(Anderson/Gallows)
The Ascension
Social Outcasts
Cesaro
Samoa Joe
Bobby Roode
Asuka
Bayley
Nia Jaxx
Sasha Banks


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

*Raw*
Apollo Crews
Baron Corbin
Enzo & Cass
New Day
Wyatts
Lesnar
Cesaro
Darren Young
Dolph Ziggler
Golden Truth
Usos
Gallows/Anderson
Owens
Mark Henry
Neville
Orton
Reigns
Rollins
Titus
Ryder
Lynch
Charlotte
Eva
Summer
Alexa
American Alpha
Balor
Nakamura

*Smackdown*
Vaudevillains
AJ Styles
Alberto Del Rio
Big Show
Social Outcasts
Dudleys
Jericho
Dean Ambrose
Shining Star
Fabreeze
Swagger
Cena
Kalisto
Kane
Miz
Rusev
Zayn
Sheamus
Sin Cara
Undertaker
Fox
Dana
Emma
Lana
Naomi
Natalya
Paige
Tamina
Maryse
Mojo
Samoa Joe
Revival
Bayley
Sasha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*


----------



## Michael Boyce (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

The first live Smackdown has to be huge:

Do Reigns VS Rollins for the belt

Bring back the Crusierweight title and have a battle royal for it

As far as the brands:

Raw:
Reigns 
Rollins 
Styles
Orton
Balor
Zayn

SD:
Cena 
Sheamus 
Ambrose 
Jericho
Cesaro


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Honeymoon said:


> So what does that mean for the women's division? If Charlotte is going to be competing exclusively on RAW as the WWE Women's Champion, then does that mean Smackdown doesn't get a title altogether? That seems kinda unfair.
> 
> What I would do is the following:
> 
> ...


Who cares


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

*Brand Split - Your top five each side*

So it looks like it's finally happening.

My top 5 raw roster picks 

Cena
Rollins 
Ambrose 
Reigns 
Wyatt 

My top 5 smacking roster picks 

Adr 
Cesaro 
Zayn 
Owens 
Rusev


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I just hope Owens is on Raw. I don't want to watch Smackdown.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

All the top "new era" guys should be on Raw.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

The entire womens division should be on one show and the entire cruiserweight division should be on the other.

Heyman & Shane should book Smackdown (or Raw) and let Vince, HHH, & Stephanie book the other show which will probably blow. I wonder how this will work for PPV's. If they have split brand ones or if they're all in unison.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

One show
Reigns
Alberto Del Rio
Sheamus
Cena
and Co

the rest
Zayn
Owens
Cesaro
Rollins
Wyatt


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I can see Reigns and Rollins on Raw definetly. Cena will probably be drafted to Smackdown and I can see Veterans like Mark Henry, Big Shiw and Kane been drafted to Smackdown as well. I know both shows are going to have its own Storylines etc now but Raw will always be the Main Show I think so that's the Main Place to shine with the new talent.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Split all divisions, champions travel between brands. Some call ups might be necessary to prevent it being a rotation of people being fed to the stars of each program, but it still works.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If they do the lotto with an I pick, you pick, and not ping pong ball shit Raw drafts Rollins and Reigns while SD takes Brock out the blue 

I think the only team we will see split is the Wyatt Family with Bray going to a show by himself and hoepfully Harper leading the Family on the other. I doubt they split the New Day


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



doctor doom said:


> The entire womens division should be on one show and the entire cruiserweight division should be on the other.
> 
> Heyman & Shane should book Smackdown (or Raw) and let Vince, HHH, & Stephanie book the other show which will probably blow. I wonder how this will work for PPV's. If they have split brand ones or if they're all in unison.


Or they should probably just give the divas (total divas) tag titles since they group them in tag matches anyhow and it it works a time filler and promotion for the show that NBCU also owns in Total Divas/Total Bellas while keeping the Womens solo division as the NXT girls and Nikki


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I also could see the logic in Cena and ORton on SD. Those two were otu drawing Bryan and Punk tours using Low Matadores and jobbers as their undercards at house shows. If you're making SD live they can work the show, sell seats, and if you infuse it with NXT talenthey have new guys to work with. Hell the invitational Cena did showed he can make the NXT guys like Zayn, OWens, and Neville look great


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

RAW:
Reigns
Rollins
Balor
Anderson and Gallows
Wyatt
Lesnar (part timer)


SMACKDOWN:
Cena
Ambrose(Heel)
Owens
Enzo & Big Cass
Zayn
Styles
Cesaro


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

The part timers along with Cena, Orton, Rollins, and Reigns are able to appear on both shows.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Cards are subject to change, but for what it's worth here's who's being advertised for what show in Glasgow's taping in November. 

Raw:
Dean Ambrose
Randy Orton
Cesaro
Kevin Owens
Dolph Ziggler
Rusev
Sheamus
Charlotte
Sasha Banks

SD:
Roman Reigns
AJ Styles
The Usos
New Day
Bray Wyatt
The Wyatt Family
Becky Lynch
Naomi


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> SMACKDOWN:
> Cena
> Ambrose(Heel)
> Owens
> ...


Wow, that would be amazing!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Raw - Reigns, Rollins, Wyatt, Owens, Zayn, Orton

SD - Cena, Styles, Ambrose, Cesaro, Rusev, Big E

Those would be my top 12 singles competitors. Then the next tier to divvy up would be from the group of Miz, Sheamus, Neville, Dolph, Corbin, ADR, etc....


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

In the case of Brock Lesnar, I highly doubt he's going to be assigned to a brand at all. Brock comes and goes as he pleases and feuds with whoever the company deems best. He'll appear on whatever show his next opponent is on and that'll be that.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



A-C-P said:


> Here is what will happen:
> 
> Bunch of people on here will get super excited. A bunch of discussion of the possibilities will happen. What actually happens will be shit or be good at first and turn to shit quickly (VINTAGE WWE) and nothing overall will have changed.


lol it will be the same old shit....only on two different shows. Woohoo!


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Shenroe said:


> Who cares


Obviously you?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



BehindYou said:


> I wonder if tag teams will be exclusive to one brand? There's not nearly enough of them to have 2 belts.
> 
> After the main eventers New Day and SAWFT are some of the most over people on the roster, I think it could be awesome to have them feature heavily on SD.


Have tag teams on one brand and the womans division on the other. that would be the best way to split it up

So something like this

Raw WWE Title, Womans title, and IC title.
SD, WHC, US and Tag titles


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Wonder if they just give SD a roster and just have everyone on Raw like they did with the Raw Supershow a few years back.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Raw- Cena,Reigns,Ambrose,Zayne,Lesnar,Miz,Balor,Usos

Smackdown-Rollins,Styles,Orton,Zigglar,Cesaro,Rusev,Corbin,
Taker,New Day


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If this is true and Reigns will be face of Raw I might actually stop watching Raw for Smackdown.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Put the darlings on Smackdown and the non-darlings on RAW.


It'll be pretty much this. And just like I did in 2002/2003, I'll be keeping a much closer eye on Smackdown than Raw. Hell, I'm set to be watching 2002 Raw for the first time soon on the Network.

If they put Styles, Owens, Cesaro, Zayn, Ambrose and Jericho on SD, I'd have basically no reason to watch Raw- save when Lesnar returns.

EDIT: Just for the hell of it, I'll do draft picks, I see lots of people doing that. Not necessarily what I'd like, more how I expect it to go down.

*Raw*
1. Roman Reigns
2. Seth Rollins
3. John Cena
4. Brock Lesnar
5. The Miz
6. Bray Wyatt
7. Baron Corbin
8. Charlotte (with Women's Division)
9. Kane
10. Rusev

*Smackdown*
1. AJ Styles
2. Dean Ambrose
3. Chris Jericho
4. Randy Orton
5. Kevin Owens
6. Sami Zayn
7. Cesaro
8. The New Day (w Tag Division)
9. Kalisto
10. Sheamus

I'd also merge the IC and US titles on Raw, always bugged me that we have a US title, when theoretically the IC title is better because it includes a bunch of continents, not just America. I'd bring in a TV title for Smackdown, and much like they did with the US title, there would be near weekly title defences.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I can't see this ending well.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Are there any roster rumors/leaks yet?


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'm sure you won't have to predict that everyone is going to watch the show that doesn't have Roman on it.


----------



## House of Mystery (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

My best guess would be Reigns on RAW, Cena on Smackdown. They could do Brock as champ again, since he's part-time, and have him float to both shows but Reigns will probably hold it for awhile. Cena probably wins the U.S. Title again. They could call-up Nakamura & Balor as they're obviously going to need more talent on the main roster. I assume Tag teams on RAW, women on Smackdown. Rusev probably on Smackdown with Lana. Styles on Smackdown, Orton & Rollins on RAW.

I would like Brock as the World champ that only shows up for special occasions & big events, while the Intercontinental & United States Championships are the top prizes for their respective brands. Hope that Cena brings back the U.S. open challenge too. That made for some good moments.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> Dean should be on Raw with the title but they will screw him over on Smackdown with no title


I think he would be built better on SD simply because the commentary team knows how to put him over, unlike on RAW ? And he would possibly get more freedom being on a different show than Roman. 

I think Wyatt on RAW is a great option instead, honestly.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Reigns on RAW is a definite. Everyone else could honestly go either way. I hope they create different stage set ups again as well. Bring back the SD Fist! ??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Lavidavi35 said:


> I think Wyatt on RAW is a great option instead, honestly.


Can't work, he'll die on Raw. He needs to be away from Reigns and the other top guys (sans Cena but what can you do), on the brand that doesn't have Vince's attention and better writers. On SmackDown, he can be an actual top guy, not a guy they call a top guy as lip service but he never wins feuds.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can't work, he'll die on Raw. He needs to be away from Reigns and the other top guys (sans Cena but what can you do), on the brand that doesn't have Vince's attention and better writers. On SmackDown, he can be an actual top guy, not a guy they call a top guy as lip service but he never wins feuds.


I mean I just don't see Bray Wyatt as a SD guy. Idk, I just can't see it.


----------



## Angel Moroni (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

*RAW*

Reigns
Rollins
Owens
Ziggler
Rusev
Del Rio
Cesaro
Anderson
Crews
Divas

*Smackdown*

Cena
Orton
Ambrose
Zayn
Miz
Styles
Sheamus
Gallows
Corbin
Tag Teams

that's what I got so far


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Smackdown - Cena, Orton, AJ, Balor, Ambrose
Raw - Reigns, Rollins, Wyatt, KO


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Reigns stays on Raw. Cena goes to Smackdown and fills the role that Undertaker filled for years on that show.

After that, I think you decide how to split Rollins, Ambrose, Orton, Wyatt, Styles, Owens, etc.

If Raw is going to stay 3 hours long, I would keep the entire Women’s Division on Raw to give that something more. Separate the mid card titles. And keep the tag champions on both shows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Lavidavi35 said:


> I mean I just don't see Bray Wyatt as a SD guy. Idk, I just can't see it.


Well, you can see him on Raw or you can see him as a success. Take your pick.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Bray Wyatt is usually the last guy in the Smackdown opening titles. Maybe that's a sign that WWE see him as the Smackdown guy similar to how Undertaker was seen at the end.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Bray needs a fresh start more than anyone on the roster. I hope he's drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, and Samoa Joe as the faces of Smackdown.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

My guess:

*RAW:*
Roman Reigns*(biggest face act)*
Seth Rollins
Randy Orton
Kevin Owens*(biggest heel act)*
Sheamus
The Miz
Baron Corbin
Apollo Crews
Kane
Amore & Cass
Chris Jericho
Social Outcast (Heath, Curtis and Dallas)
Alberto Del Rio
Breeze and Fandango
Zack Ryder
The Usos
Neville

*SMACKDOWN:*
John Cena *(biggest face act)*
Bray Wyatt & Family (Harper, Rowan and Strowman)*(biggest heel act)*
Dean Ambrose
Kalisto
AJ Styles
The Club (Gallows and Anderson)
Rusev
Cesaro
Sami Zayn
Dolph Ziggler
Big Show
New Day (Kofi, Xavier and Big E)
Dudley Boyz
Kalisto
Jack Swagger
Goldust and R-Truth

All other guys are part-timers (Triple H, Brock Lesnar,The Undertaker) or are too meaningless to included them on these list.

Women talent shouldn't be exclusive to any brand except if they debute at least 5 girls of NXT on the main roster.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Kevin Owens and Zayn are going to split up


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Keep Raw as the entertainment show and keep Smackdown as the wrestling show. It was the time that I always watched Smackdown because you had damn good wrestling.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'm just praying that Super Cena and Super Reigns are on the same show so I can avoid them both and still enjoy one of the shows. Probably too much to ask for though.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Delsin Rowe said:


> I'm just praying that Super Cena and Super Reigns are on the same show so I can avoid them both and still enjoy one of the shows. Probably too much to ask for though.


Cena stopped being super in like 2014.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

People wanted the split to end and now want it back. I give it a few weeks and people will start bitching about it again. This is probably just so Cena and Reigns can both have their own show. Lame.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Just watching the original 2002 draft on the Network now.

So many memories, Hard to belie it was 14 years ago....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

RAW:

Cena
Rollins
Wyatt
Owens

Pretty Please!

Smackdown:

Reigns
Ambrose (heel)
Orton
Styles


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Have tag teams on one brand and the womans division on the other. that would be the best way to split it up
> 
> So something like this
> 
> ...


 Works for me 











ka4life1 said:


> Just watching the original 2002 draft on the Network now.
> 
> So many memories, Hard to belie it was 14 years ago....


 I was watching those RAWs anyway and yeah it makes great television.

The only thing I don't like about tag teams and omen being exclusive is that you can't draft them. AA being drafted as a late pick could be an awesome way to hype a new tag team.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I think they'll make damn sure to separate Rollins and Reigns, most likely keeping Reigns on Raw and moving Rollins to Smackdown.

Can't have anybody undermining Reigns as the next FOTC, can we?


----------



## Just Justin (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'd like to see rosters like these:

RAW:
- John Cena
- Roman Reigns
- Brock Lesnar
- Rusev
- ADR
- Sheamus
- Apollo Crews
- Dolph Ziggler
- Chris Jericho
- Sami Zayn
- Neville

SmackDown:
- Randy Orton
- Dean Ambrose
- Seth Rollins
- Cesaro
- Kevin Owens
- The Miz
- AJ Styles
- Big Cass
- Bray Wyatt


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> My guess:
> 
> *RAW:*
> Roman Reigns*(biggest face act)*
> ...


You put Goldust and R-Truth on the list and say that Brock is too meaningless to be on the list?

Please stop. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Steve Black Man said:


> I think they'll make damn sure to separate Rollins and Reigns, most likely keeping Reigns on Raw and moving Rollins to Smackdown.
> 
> Can't have anybody undermining Reigns as the next FOTC, can we?


I want the opposite, Rollins (HHH's buddy. A Seth vs HHH feud has to happen and HHH will stay on RAW) with Cena on RAW, then Roman and a heel Dean on Smackdown.

Sprinkle in some heels (Wyatt is totally a RAW guy, Owens will be fed to Roman soon).


SUMMERSLAM:

Rollins vs HHH for World title
Roman vs Owens for WWE title


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



glenwo2 said:


> You put Goldust and R-Truth on the list and say that Brock is too meaningless to be on the list?
> 
> Please stop. :lol


I said Brock was a PART TIMER so it would be stupid to put him on any list.

When I said too meaningless I mean lowcarders like the Ascention, Primo and Epico , who unlike Sociaal Outcast don't even have mic time and really who cares which brand they will be assigned.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

They have to be splitting Rollins/Reigns up either way (which is why they are doing the match at MitB and not SS).

And with a hopeful HHH vs Rollins feud, Steph has to be running RAW, just makes sense for Seth to be the RAW 'Guy' and have Cena there for support.

Roman can work with Dean, Owens, Styles etc on Smackdown.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I Think Seth and Cena on Raw. And Roman and Ambrose on SD. I heard all the women are going to SD. SO the womens scene well be soley on SD

Raw:

Seth
Cena
Owens
Orton
Sheamus

SD:

Reigns
Styles
Ambrose
Wyatt
Cesaro
Sasha
Paige
Becky
Charlotte
Dana


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



SovereignVA said:


> Cena stopped being super in like 2014.


Why do I find that hard to believe? Granted, I haven't watched in a long time but can you give me some examples? Thank you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Steph's RAW:

:Rollins :cena4:HHH2:rusev:nak Bray Wyatt

Shane's Smackdown:

:reigns2 wens2:ambrose4:jericho2:cesaro AJ Styles


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I like how WWE brought back the draft, Maybe i'll be watching smackdown so I don't have to see Roman, The Uso or Sheamus


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

It needs to be an even roster that's for sure.


----------



## Just Justin (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

In a dream scenerio, I'd like to see the split be more of a shoot. Like I wish they'd make Stephanie President of RAW (the term GM needs to die) with Triple as VP, and make Shane President of SmackDown, maybe with a Paul Heyman as VP. But actually have these individuals run the show behind the scenes. Manage the writing team. Choose the set/atmosphere. Have a real draft where Shane and Steph are actually trying to draft the best talent in real life. Keep the shows totally separate. Only ever have the brands wrestle on the same show for WM and SS. The higher rated, better show each year gets to go on last at WM. Make it a real-life competition with stakes. This is something fans can buy into, like the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Delsin Rowe said:


> Why do I find that hard to believe? Granted, I haven't watched in a long time but can you give me some examples? Thank you.


Oh yeah sure. This is off of memory.

But yeah his invincibility decline started when he got squashed by Lesnar at Summerslam 2014. Like legitimately squashed. A 20 minute beatdown and pinfall victory.

Since then he's taken a clean loss to Kevin Owens on his debut, and Del Rio in his return.

In between all of this he helped the U.S. title quite a bit, and did a weekly challenge where he legitimately made it seem like the entire mid-card division was on his level.

He's still annoying sometimes, and every now and then they shoe-horn him into the main event, but the worst is over when it comes to Cena. It's fun as hell to boo him still, but it's hard to genuinely hate him anymore.

Most of the issues with him in his prime have gotten transferred to Reigns.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Titles-
Raw: WWE world title, Women's title, IC American title, IC Euro Asian title, WWE tag titles
Smackdown: WCW WHC, Cruiserweight title, US title, Women's title, WCW tag titles

Male roster-

Raw:
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Y2J
Austin Aries & Bobby Roode (anticipating this as his debut)
Del Rio
New Day
Sheamus
Corbin
Strowman
Bray Wyatt
Miz
Sami
Nakamura
Vaudevillains
Shining Star (vomit)
Eric Young
Kane
Cesaro
Rowan and Harper
Neville
Titus O'neil
House Cats (all three)

Smackdown:
AJ Styles
John Cena
Samoa Joe
Ziggler
Ambrose
Balor
Gallows and Anderson
Kalisto and Sin Cara
Kevin Owens
Brock Lesnar
Enzo and Cass
Bully Ray and Devon
Crews
Darren Young
Rusev
Big Show and Mark Henry (Titans)
Jack Swagger
Fandango and Breeze
Usos
R Truth
Randy Orton
Zack Ryder


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

No matter who goes where, I predict there'll be a lot of bitching about it here. And I stand by that prediction. With a beer and a box of popcorn.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

This whole thing is scaring the shit out of me. I do wish the brand split had happened last year if Bryan remained healthy as IC Champion.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



rbhayek said:


> It needs to be an even roster that's for sure.


I'm not sure I agree. I've said before that the two 'brands' need to be distinctly different. Different ring rope colors, different logos, different wrestling styles (this WWE 'style' needs to be dumped down the shitter ASAP), different everything if they are to be viewed as truly separate brands. That also means different types of workers on each show, and I think they could really benefit from more established stars on one roster and more up-and-comers on the other. I'm thinking make Slackdown kind of something in between RAW and NXT, but as different from RAW as NXT is. 

That's just what I think. And of course because that's what I think, and because a McMahon is running both shows with Vince most likely still sitting in between them, it isn't what's going to happen. 

While I strongly desire to see something new and refreshing come out of this, in the back of my mind I'm having a very hard time trying to convince myself that it isn't going to be a repeat of the last attempt that ended in an epic failure.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Best case scenario Raw gets Reigns and Cena and Vince can do his shitty sports entertainment Super Cena/Reigns shit.

Smackdown gets the IWC favs and is more wrestling focused.

Worst case is Reigns and Cena on separate shows and we have superman booking on both brands.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Well theirs alot of wrestling on Raw too. SO I Think what people want is just a balance. Maybe HHH runs SD.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Just put Enzo & Cass, Ambrose, Wyatt, Rollins, and New Day on one of the shows and i'd be perfectly fine with whatever they do.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'd like to see Smackdown be an extension of NXT - a more athletic, creative platform where new and exciting talent can flourish without restraints of scripts. Let Vince McMahon run wild with his muscle fetish on Raw with the likes of Cena and Reigns, and put the real talent on Smackdown. 

In reality, I think the "big names" will be divided up more evenly, unfortunately. It'd be nice if Vince learned from the success of NXT, and realized there is an audience for an entire show that appeals to the more hardcore fan.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Shane will run Raw, Reigns will be the WWE Champion. Other top faces will be Ambrose, Styles, Zayn, Cesaro. Top heels are Owens, Jericho, Samoa Joe, Sheamus, Miz.

Steph will run SmackDown, Rollins will be the WHC. Other top heels will be the Wyatt Family, Rusev, Del Rio, Corbin. Top faces are Cena, Orton, Balor, Crews and Ziggler.

Tag division is Raw exclusive. Women's is SmackDown! exclusive. IC title stays on Raw, US title to SmackDown.

Reigns is the man, he will be THE guy on Raw. Cena will transition into what the Undertaker/Batista used to be on SmackDown! while he was running roughshot over Raw, the number 2 babyface that is kept away from the top guy by dominating the other brand instead.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Man I would LOOOOOOOOOOOVE if Raw was tag team exclusive and Smackdown was woman exclusive.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Funaki7 said:


> Man I would LOOOOOOOOOOOVE if Raw was tag team exclusive and Smackdown was woman exclusive.


That sounds a bit lame to me tbh, I'd love each show to have each division..


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> That sounds a bit lame to me tbh, I'd love each show to have each division..


I hate the woman's wrestling and skip a lot of Smackdown anyways. Selfish desires


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



King-of-the-World said:


> I'd like to see Smackdown be an extension of NXT - a more athletic, creative platform where new and exciting talent can flourish without restraints of scripts. Let Vince McMahon run wild with his muscle fetish on Raw with the likes of Cena and Reigns, and put the real talent on Smackdown.
> 
> In reality, I think the "big names" will be divided up more evenly, unfortunately. *It'd be nice if Vince learned from the success of NXT, and realized there is an audience for an entire show that appeals to the more hardcore fan*.


Hes shown to knows and has learned that when he uses them as a sub selling point, gives them Takeover events, is willing to pay for Joe/Nak/Aries/Asuka and rumored to be Velvet Sky so the brand can run a bigger tour while also letting the Performance Center tour Florida. He has shown he knows how to use that appeal and make money and waves off it. 

If he didn't know the appeal of NXT there would be no one a Cruiserweight series would take off and them use Full Sail to move the tix. There would be no working relationship with Evolve, Progress, and Rev Pro. Yes HHH did the leg work, but Vince still had to ok the checks or contracts and he signed off on it all. He didn't stop it or say fuck this is just developmental, why the fuck should I let them tour and have their own ppv specials.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Funaki7 said:


> I hate the woman's wrestling and skip a lot of Smackdown anyways. Selfish desires


Well you won't be skipping Smackdown if all the best wrestlers go there ala AJ, Seth, Ambrose


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Well you won't be skipping Smackdown if all the best wrestlers go there ala AJ, Seth, Ambrose


True. I'd like Smackdown to be for the less developed characters. AJ actually is a good call. AJ has shown some versatility in his character in the past but has kind of been stuck a lot in the "squeaky clean face" role for long amounts of time. TNA proved that he also looks bad when booked bad. So I'd like to see him work on a direction in Smackdown and get a character he's happy with, all the whole maybe being the world champ.

Seth and Ambrose know exactly know they are or who they want to be if anything changes so I'd leave them as is.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Funaki7 said:


> True. I'd like Smackdown to be for the less developed characters. AJ actually is a good call. AJ has shown some versatility in his character in the past but has kind of been stuck a lot in the "squeaky clean face" role for long amounts of time. TNA proved that he also looks bad when booked bad. So I'd like to see him work on a direction in Smackdown and get a character he's happy with, all the whole maybe being the world champ.
> 
> Seth and Ambrose know exactly know they are or who they want to be if anything changes so I'd leave them as is.


Well I mean.. the whole reason Smackdown was abolished because there was not enough star power on it and the brand became irrelevant as a whole, so they abandoned the idea of the split in order to assure top quality ratings and make use of all the star power they had. If they just send all the under-developed talent to Smackdown, it'll be another failure.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Raw for casuals and SmackDown for the smarks. 

Cena, Reigns, Del Rio, Rollins, HHH, Lesnar on Raw
Styles, Owens, Cesaro, Nakamura, Aries, Samoa Joe on SmackDown


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

WHO WILL TAKE THE NEW DAY? WHO? WHO? WHO?

:bige :kofi :woods


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Well I mean.. the whole reason Smackdown was abolished because there was not enough star power on it and the brand became irrelevant as a whole, so they abandoned the idea of the split in order to assure top quality ratings and make use of all the star power they had. If they just send all the under-developed talent to Smackdown, it'll be another failure.


At the time, the split was abysmal though. People talk now like it was a bad decision to abolish it but WWE in 2011 was absolutely horrendous. I think the BTB in my sig is 2011 and I was that struggled for talent that I was pushing Ezekiel Jackson and Mason Ryan. 

But yeah I don't know the behind the scenes stuff to why it split. 

Vaudevillains
AJ Styles
Apollo Crews
The Social Outcasts
Cesaro
Darren Young
Dolph Ziggler
The Shining Stars
Fandango
Jack Swagger
Kalisto
The Usos
The Ascension
Neville
Sami Zayn (Zayn being for top level name, not for the work)
Sin Cara
Sheamus (Like Zayn)
Randy Orton (Separate from Cena)
Titus O'Neil
Tyson Kidd
Zack Ryder
Tyler Breeze


I reckon from the main roster, that would be a pretty solid roster of guys who could use some character twists and directions. While Owens, Jericho, Reigns, Rollins and whatever are having their feuds on RAW, we'd be able to see someone like Breeze actually get a bit of mic work.

Then NXT guys could typically go to Smackdown upon promotion. So add:-

Austin Aries
Blake & Murphy
American Alpha
Elias Samson
Finn Balor
Hideo Itami
Tye Dillinger
Mojo Rawley
The Revival

And to RAW:-

Shinsuke Nakamura
Samoa Joe

While NXT gets filled with:-

Angelo Dawkins
Alexander Wolfe
Andrade Almas
Christopher Girard
Hugo Knox
Johnny Gargano
Nick Miller
No Way Jose
Rich Swann
Sawyer Fulton
Tucker Knight
Bobby Roode
Eric Young
(And more home grown talent, likely joined by Adam Cole, Jay Lethal, The Young Bucks and maybe some guys like Magnus or Gunner).


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Dub J will become head writer for Raw and it will be overtaken by Smackdown within a month. Vince will think he's awesome and keep him around for 40 years despite poor ratings.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

This will be kind of fun. 

It's kind of clever because they have kind of distracted us by dangling some shiny keys infront of us and we're all 'ooooohhhh draft, we can do fantasy drafting again ... ooooohhhh'. I mean most of us will be back to shitting on Raw again come Monday night but we aren't going to spend the week running it down, we have something more interesting to talk about lol. 

Today would have been a really good day for WWE to bury some bad news ... like you know calling the next NXT Takeover 'The End' which makes me think it will return to being a developmental brand with a touring capability and no live shows. The champions will show at some of these events but I think the NXT titles will be defended on Smackdown. Maybe that's the bad news they've buried in 'oooohhhh shiny brand split' ... maybe.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I predict I don't care.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

It is taglined the end because it is the end of Joe and Balor in the first cage match ever. They even did a whole hype video


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Put Reigns and Ambrose on Smackdown. That way I'll never have to see them.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

i'm looking forward to seeing the all-time worst RAW tv ratings in a few months. ohhhh im salivating at this


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

domotime2 said:


> i'm looking forward to seeing the all-time worst RAW tv ratings in a few months. ohhhh im salivating at this


Im really hoping the right people get put on Smackdown. Styles, Rollins, Owens, Becky, bring up Bayley and Asuka, bring up American Alpha...

Im hoping i never have a reason to watch Raw. No more Cole/JBL, 2 hours instead of 3, no more Reigns(assuming he stays on Raw). I can stomach Cena if he is on Smackdown.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Sami should stay on SD. If Swagger is still here past his contract ending, then I hope he's SD exclusive too.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

After reading all these threads one we thing seems clear. 
Smackdown is DOA because many are STILL thinking that SD=inferior product.
RAW isn't a bastion of quality TV and is currently shite. We have no idea exactly how they are going to split the shows and how each show will be written and how it will be booked.

How about we actually see what happens before we start deciding which show is going to be the worst show?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Think guys like Owens will be on Smackdown in a more prominent position, with guys coming up from NXT to fill the gaps. Over the next year I always expect them to go hard on getting Lucha Underground and ROH talents. I fully expect to see guys like Prince Puma, Adam Cole, and The Briscoes to be brought into the fold.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



MM10 said:


> Im really hoping the right people get put on Smackdown. Styles, Rollins, Owens, Becky, bring up Bayley and Asuka, bring up American Alpha...
> 
> Im hoping i never have a reason to watch Raw. No more Cole/JBL, 2 hours instead of 3, no more Reigns(assuming he stays on Raw). I can stomach Cena if he is on Smackdown.


But my question is... is Stylez, Rollins, Owens NOT getting featured enough as it is on raw? The last time I checked, AJ just had back to back PPV main event matches. Rollins was champ for 10 months. And Owens has been IC champ multiiple times and is growing into a main eventer before our eyes.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If for nothing else, Reigns has made people become more tolerable of Cena. Funny how this works


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

domotime2 said:


> MM10 said:
> 
> 
> > Im really hoping the right people get put on Smackdown. Styles, Rollins, Owens, Becky, bring up Bayley and Asuka, bring up American Alpha...
> ...


Raw is a buffet for Reigns. That is all it is. Styles was buried, The Club was buried, Rollins is his next meal. Owens after that unless the brand split saves him. Fuck Raw. Worst announce team i have ever had to listen to, terrible superman booking (worse than Cena as its a fact that Reigns has been booked stronger than 80's Hulk Hogan), 3 hours is far too long to keep thinga interesting. 

That is why i want my favorites to go to Smackdown.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

it is so obvious this is only being done to keep Cena and Reigns apart with each holding a belt

transparent wwe as always


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

They have to put the womens title on RAW, absolutely have too. Have Shane/Stephanie decide between who gets the tag division and who gets the womens division for each show. Putting the women on RAW is needed in order to continue the promotion of the 'Divas Revolution' due to the whole bunch of extra time they'll receive due to the extra hour. 

While putting the tag division allows them to have another draw for Smackdown.

For who' going where:

RAW:
Reigns
KO
Orton
Ambrose
Rollins
The Miz (IC Championship)
Womens division
Jericho 

Smackdown:
Cena
AJ
Wyatt 
Balor
Cesaro
Rusev (US Championship)
Sheamus 
Sami Zayn
ADR
Tag Division

Then build towards the Shield triple threat for RAW's Wrestlemania main event and AJ v Cena for Smackdown's main event.


----------



## Kid Vid (May 12, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Danica said:


> Where would you like Dean to end up?


Deleted, after dumping him into my computer's recycling bin.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

IMO, Cena needs to go to Smackdown in order to try and re-establish at as something worth watching. Reigns will most definitely stay on Raw, as Raw is still going to be their flagship show and he's still their number 1 boy.

I'll make a prediction:

Raw:
Reigns
Lesnar
Ambrose
Zayn
Corbin
Sheamus 
Samoa Joe
Jericho 
Airies
Del Rio
Kane
Big Show
Miz
Orton
Balor
*divas division*

Smackdown:
Cena
Rollins
Owens 
Rusev
Styles
Crews
Nakamura
Neville
Itami
Eric Young
Wyatt Family
Ziggler
Kalisto 
Cesaro
New Day
Gallows & Anderson
Goldust & R-Truth
Usos
Vaudevillians
Enzo & Cass


Without going into too much depth, I could see the rosters shaping up somewhat like that. I'm including NXT guys under the assumption NXT will be used to strengthen the divided rosters. 

Hopefully WWE brings in a few more exciting talents and the roster becomes seriously stacked. I'm putting the divas together because I'm not sure if there are really enough to be split over 2 shows, and I'm putting the tag teams together to maintain the strong tag division we've have lately.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'd unify the IC and US title. Make it that the champions can only appear on both shows.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I wonder if they'll have Raw & Smackdown specific PPV's again and do the main ones of Summerslam and Mania as mixed


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I think RAW will eventually go back to two-hour airings. I mean, there's no way they could fill an extra hour on the show with the roster being halved.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'll say what I want and not what I think that's gonna happens

SmackDown: Maryse, Miz, Cesaro, Sami, Becky, Lana, Rusev, Zack, Alicia, Dana, Emma, Dudley Boyz, Corbin, Del Rio, Lucha Dragon, Crews, Gold & Truth, Fandango & Breeze, Neville

Raw: Cena, Reigns, Owens, Sheamus, Enzo & Cass, New Day, Social OutCast, Ambrose, Ziggler, Charlotte, Sasha, Seth, Jericho, Aj & The Club, Orton, Usos, Wyatt, Brock, Kane, Big Show, Henry, Nattie, Summer Flop

Bayley & Balor debuting on Raw
Samoa, Dash & Dawson debuting on SmackDown


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Raw

Roman Reigns
Brock Lesnar
Seth Rollins
Chris Jericho
Big Show
The Wyatts
The Miz
Samy Zayn
Enzo & Cass
Dudley Boyz
Sheamus
Epico & Primo
The Usos
Baron Corbin
Apollo Crews
Charlotte
Sasha Banks
Natalya
Emma


Smackdown

John Cena
AJ Styles
Randy Orton
Dean Ambrose
Kane
Kevin Owens
Cesaro
The New Day
Vaudevillains
Alberto Del Rio
Rusev
Lucha Dragons
The Club
Dolph Ziggler
Finn Balor
Bayley
Dana Brooke
Becky Lynch
Paige


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If they are serious about the brand split they won't be biased.

Split Reigns and Cena and work from that. Split Rollins and Ambrose. Cesaro and Owens. Zayn and AJ etc.

Make us want to watch both shows.

Don't half ass it.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I still think Raw, as the premier show, should be the top "new era" guys. So Owens, Rollins, ambrose, etc. Smackdown should be the old guard and the less established's show to shine.


----------



## JohnFNCena (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

This would be my wet dream. I would never have to watch a three hour episode of RAW ever again. :smile2:

*RAW (3 hours)*
GM: Stephanie McMahon
Announcers: Michael Cole, JBL and Byron Saxton
Alberto Del Rio
Aiden English
Apollo Crews
Big Cass
Big E
Big Show
Bo Dallas
Bubba Ray Dudley
Chris Jericho
Curtis Axel
Darren Young
David Otunga
Dolph Ziggler
D-Von Dudley
Enzo Amore
Epico
Fandango
Goldust
Jey Uso
Jimmy Uso
Kane
Kofi Kingston
Konnor
Mark Henry
Maryse
Neville
Primo
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Sheamus
Simon Gotch
Sin Cara
The Miz
Tyler Breeze
The Undertaker
Viktor
Xavier Woods

*SmackDown (2 hours)*
GM: Shane McMahon (only appears now and then)
Announcers: Corey Graves, Mauro Ranallo and/or Tom Philips
AJ Styles
Alicia Fox
Baron Corbin
Becky Lynch
Braun Strowman
Bray Wyatt
Brock Lesnar w/ Paul Heyman
Cesaro
Charlotte
Dana Brooke
Dean Ambrose
Emma
Eric Rowan
Finn Balor
Heath Slater
Jack Swagger
John Cena
Kalisto
Karl Anderson
Kevin Owens
Luke Gallows
Luke Harper
Naomi
Natalya
Nikki Bella
Paige
R-Truth
Randy Orton
Rusev w/Lana
Sasha Banks
Sami Zayn
Tamina
Titus O'Neil
Tyson Kidd
Zack Ryder


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Funaki7 said:


> At the time, the split was abysmal though. People talk now like it was a bad decision to abolish it but WWE in 2011 was absolutely horrendous. I think the BTB in my sig is 2011 and I was that struggled for talent that I was pushing Ezekiel Jackson and Mason Ryan.
> 
> But yeah I don't know the behind the scenes stuff to why it split.
> 
> ...


Reigns and Cena have to get split up lol, you can't do a brand split and keep Rollins/Reigns/Cena all on the same show. You literally gave Smackdown zero star power apart from AJ, and Sheamus (lol), and how irrelevant has Orton been lately? That's a roster set up for failure lol.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Also people are forgetting than Smackdown since July will be a different Smackdown, an LIVE Smackdown, so they need talent like Cena and Wyatt who the crowds responds everytime, they can't fill the brand with uppermidcarders or unproven/un-over guys because this time the crickets will be notorious.

That's why I think Cena will be the winner of the resurrected WHC, because like or not he gets crowd reactions, and that's what WWE needs to create some buzz about "the new status" of Smackdown.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'm more interested to know which McMahon gets what show.

What SHOULD happen is that Stephanie does RAW being the incumbent, and Shane does SmackDOWN given he's the insurgent.

What is LIKELY to happen is that Stephanie/Triple H lobby to book SmackDOWN, and stick Shane with Vince on RAW knowing Shane has no chance in hell of getting credit for anything having to do with RAW, and given Vince will probably still continue to run it into the ground, Shane will look bad. Meanwhile, if they turn SmackDOWN around.. Triple H/Steph get all the credit.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



RKeithO said:


> Put Reigns and Ambrose on Smackdown. That way I'll never have to see them.


Or put them on Raw, then you only have to watch 2 hours each week.

That's 52 hours a year you can do something fun with..


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Ambrose is def going to be on smackdown


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



razzathereaver said:


> I think RAW will eventually go back to two-hour airings. I mean, there's no way they could fill an extra hour on the show with the roster being halved.


That's what they should do, but I get the feeling WWE will see it as a backwards step. Hopefully they see sense.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



AEA said:


> I'd unify the IC and US title. Make it that the champions can only appear on both shows.


Unifying mid card titles on a brand split makes sense to you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I would think Cena would be on one and show and Reigns, the other. But who knows with WWE. No predictions outside of that because LOLWWE; they're nutty.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



God Movement said:


> Unifying mid card titles on a brand split makes sense to you?


I'd rather that then having 2 of every title. Have the champions be the only people who can appear on both shows.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AEA said:


> God Movement said:
> 
> 
> > Unifying mid card titles on a brand split makes sense to you?
> ...


That would be incredibly boring. I want 2 actual brands. That is why its called a brand split. Like a WCW and WWF. Two sets of titles, two sets of story lines, two sets of rivalries. I dont want Reigns to have the only belt feuding with someone on Raw and Smackdown watchers are just like "well we will have some excitement at some point...".

No, that doesnt work. Its two different brands. Each brand has its own identity and titles. I want to watch Styles has champ on Smackdown and Reigns (not really) as champ on Raw. Each with their own storylines.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



AEA said:


> I'd rather that then having 2 of every title. Have the champions be the only people who can appear on both shows.


While that would make the champions look more important, there's no way the WWE's idiotic writers could think of captivating main event angles for each brand, when it doesn't feature the titles.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

the greatest time period during the Brand Split involved split champions however the second greatest was when Undertaker was champ and fought the Hardys on Raw to occupy himself and then his main feud on Smackdown was with HHH and then Rock/Angle. 

It could easily be done.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Raw: Reigns, Cena, Rollins, Owens, Ambrose
SD: Styles, Wyatt, Orton, Crews, Balor
^^The centerpieces for both shows.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Reigns and Cena have to get split up lol, you can't do a brand split and keep Rollins/Reigns/Cena all on the same show. You literally gave Smackdown zero star power apart from AJ, and Sheamus (lol), and how irrelevant has Orton been lately? That's a roster set up for failure lol.


Reigns and Cena on separate brands = Potential for Reigns and Cena to hold the titles at the same time. I like Reigns and Cena....but lol no thanks.

I'm fine with it not having star power and building it's star power.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Double the shows and double the champions means double the reason for the IWC to complain.

Should be a fun summer.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Same hack writers same problems


----------



## BryansBeard (May 27, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

My Main prediction: will not last two years.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



BryansBeard said:


> My Main prediction: will not last two years.


Depends on how it's received.

Smackdown show after the split is advetising 

Dean Ambrose
AJ Styles
The New Day
Sami Zayn
Cesaro
Paige
Naomi

but with cards subject to change , who knows ?

http://mohegansun.com/events-and-promotions/schedule-of-events/wwe-smackdown.html


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



marshal99 said:


> Depends on how it's received.
> 
> Smackdown show after the split is advetising
> 
> ...


I predicted Ambrose and Styles will be the faces of SD immediately on hearing this news! YAAAAAY :ghost


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



MM10 said:


> That would be incredibly boring. I want 2 actual brands. That is why its called a brand split. Like a WCW and WWF. Two sets of titles, two sets of story lines, two sets of rivalries. I dont want Reigns to have the only belt feuding with someone on Raw and Smackdown watchers are just like "well we will have some excitement at some point...".
> 
> No, that doesnt work. Its two different brands. Each brand has its own identity and titles. I want to watch Styles has champ on Smackdown and Reigns (not really) as champ on Raw. Each with their own storylines.


*It will never work, your company is the brand, you can have two different shows with different styles and rosters but it's the same brand.

This is why the WCW invasion and WWF/WWE Brand Split never worked.

One world title worked from 2013-2015, in 2015 we fell in a slump due to creative, not because there's one world title, we're just back in the dump of 2002-2011 again*


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



marshal99 said:


> Depends on how it's received.
> 
> Smackdown show after the split is advetising
> 
> ...


Really? Naomi? Why is she being advertised? No one's going to go "Hey guy's let's go to smackdown! I heard Naomi is there!"


----------



## Speedjuh (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

For me it kinda feels like they are creating tiers, rather than shows. If you do well at the Performance Center, you get promoted to the NXT-brand. If you do well over there, you’ll move up to Smackdown and eventually you’ll make the big step up to RAW.
I hope they see that Roman Reigns is not as over as they want to be, and put him “back” to Smackdown to grow some more and get him more over with the crowd.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'm curious of what the situation with the divas will be. Are the divas all going to be exclusive to one show, or are they going to bring back the divas title?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Hurin said:


> The best possible move they could make to have people take Smackdown seriously would be to draft Cena to Smackdown.
> 
> Do they have the balls to is the question.


I don't see why not. Smackdown is live so its instantly on Raw's level imo. The one thing that bothered me about the previous brand split was knowing smackdown was taped. Even if Smackdown was the better show for a good while the fact that it was taped messed with my wrestling obsessed mind


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Cena & Reigns will be on seperate shows. That's almost the whole reason for this.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

- Cena on Smackdown, Reigns on RAW
-Enzo& Cass and New Day on separate shows (no reason for two big time face tag teams on the same show)
- Most of the workrate guys on RAW because of the show being 3 hours and the need to put on long matches
- Styles on Smackdown since his feud with Reigns is over and thered be nowhere to go but down on RAW
- Womens division on RAW, the Total divas on Smackdown
-Rollins and Ambrose stay on RAW to keep the Shield reunion a possibility
-There will be fewer injuries since talent will get an extra day off


----------



## WrestleTed (May 27, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If RAW is going to stay 3 hours, it would be smart to keep the Tag Team Division on RAW. More hours, More guys. And a lot of people are complaining about 2 world titles, I don't mind the idea. Keep everything as separate as possible. With a second world title, guys like Styles, Owens, Zayn, etc. are going to be elevated and be the face of the brand in the future. 

Remember the early days of the WHC, guys like Triple H, Batista, and Edge would not be the stars they are today without that second title. 

So RAW would have: WWE Championship, Intercontinental Championship and Tag Team Division/Championship
Smackdown would have: World Heavyweight Championship, United States Championship, and Women's Division/Championship. 

It gives each show its own identity and feel. Like Women's Wrestling?Watch Smackdown. Want to see Tag Team Wrestling? watch RAW. I put US Title on Smackdown because Cena will most likely be the face of SD and if he isn't in world title that his midcard title, although him winning the IC title for the first time could be an interesting program.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Crasp said:


> Cena & Reigns will be on seperate shows. That's almost the whole reason for this.


That's exactly what I'm thinking as well. With Cena returning soon, they can't have two top babyfaces on the same show. This would most likely lead to one of them getting negative reactions, and that is the last thing Vince wants for Reigns. So it's definitely one of the reasons for the brand split imo, to avoid Reigns and Cena clashing and to protect Reigns from being overshadowed by Cena.


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

In order for this draft to work they need to make Smackdown look like a legit alternative to Raw and not a B show

That being said a 3 hour Raw in this brand split is going to tank.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I think Cena will be on smackdown, To equal Flairs record he will win the big gold belt.


----------



## Respek (May 22, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

they will go back to having stars on both shows because the WWE will panic.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If they're keeping with the roles they have now, then I know that obviously Cena will probably be on Smackdown and Reigns on RAW as top faces. I'd like Rollins and Owens to end up being top heels on either brand too.

If Smackdown ends up as the 'Wrestling show' then Owens as top heel, then a nice mixture of Cesaro, Zayne, Ziggler and AJ would be good, with maybe Jericho and Rusev as supporting heels. On RAW they could have Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Del Rio, Sheamus, Miz. I'd be happy with that, a few of my favorites on each show.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'm worried about the Women's Division on SmackDown. In WWE you only can get a feud if is for the title...

Or the entire roster will be on Raw and only valets on SmackDown? I would love to see Maryse & Lana alone (maybe Rosa) until they brings new valets (Velvet and Scarllet).

#BookIt


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

NJ88 said:


> If they're keeping with the roles they have now, then I know that obviously Cena will probably be on Smackdown and Reigns on RAW as top faces. I'd like Rollins and Owens to end up being top heels on either brand too.
> 
> If Smackdown ends up as the 'Wrestling show' then Owens as top heel, then a nice mixture of Cesaro, Zayne, Ziggler and AJ would be good, with maybe Jericho and Rusev as supporting heels. On RAW they could have Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Del Rio, Sheamus, Miz. I'd be happy with that, a few of my favorites on each show.


Miz should be on SmackDown.

He would gets more screentime and maybe jobbing less to HHH's darlings


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Darren Criss said:


> Miz should be on SmackDown.
> 
> He would gets more screentime and maybe jobbing less to HHH's darlings


Miz is one of those 'WWE movie stars' and prides himself on his Hollywood status, surely he would fit better on what people would call the bigger show out of the two.

Plus, Miz has had a really good IC title reign so far and has been winning a lot as of late. I know he cheats to win, but he's a heel, that's what they do.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

hoping Cena to be on SD and they'll start beating RAW in ratings.


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

World, tag and women's champions to appear on both shows. Introduce a women's tag team title too perhaps and have the champions on both shows. 

IC/US titles to be exclusive to one show each, when a guy from one show is challenging for the World title then the main feuds on the other show are for their 'mid-card' title and to decide who will be that show's next number one contender.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



2Pieced said:


> Let's see how they treat Raw vs Smackdown first if that happens.
> 
> The last time there was a brand split the Raw title was FAR superior.


Just the last 3 years really 2010-onwards, which is about the same the same time both titles were on the same show.
Titles on SD got actually defended twice in the ME of WM if I'm not mistaken Lesnar/Angle and Edge/Take and the RR winner would many times go for the title on SD like Rey Taker Edge


----------



## Z-Dogg64 (May 26, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Here's how they should do the titles:

Major:

World Heavyweight Championship(RAW)

Intercontinental Championship(SD)

Minor:

European Championship(RAW)

United States Championship(SD)

Cruiserweight:

Cruiserweight Championship(RAW)

Light Heavyweight Championship(SD)

Hardcore(no 24/7, diminished the strap's prestige):

Hardcore Championship(RAW)

Extreme Rules Championship(SD)

Tag:

World Tag Team Championships(RAW)

Intercontinental Tag Team Championships(SD)

Women's:

Women's Heavyweight Championship(RAW)

Women's Intercontinental Championship(SD)

Gives the IC title a lot of it's prestige back. It's also a lot more impressive to be champion of all continents than just the US, so having the IC belt on RAW and the US belt on SD was unbalanced. Also, make the SD titles as important as the RAW titles, and make the two shows equal in general.


----------



## WrestleTed (May 27, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Z-Dogg64 said:


> Here's how they should do the titles:
> 
> 
> Women's:
> ...


I'm sure the women are so happy with the whole "Heavyweight" term.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



BackstabberColón said:


> Really? Naomi? Why is she being advertised? No one's going to go "Hey guy's let's go to smackdown! I heard Naomi is there!"


Well maybe few guys out there who wanna see THAT ASS live.


----------



## shaven7 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Kurt Angle to Smackdown.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Z-Dogg64 said:


> Women's:
> 
> Women's Heavyweight Championship(RAW)
> 
> Women's Intercontinental Championship(SD)


I'm just gonna presume you meant Women's World Championship..


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Is there going to be a draft?


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If it's anything like the first one in 2002, then they will use the snake draft system. So if RAW gets the 1st pick, then SD would get the 2nd & 3rd pick. RAW would get the 4th & 5th and so on. So when Roman gets picked first, is there any real justification for Rollins & Cena not being SD's top 2 picks? Seth gets a chance to lead SD ala Edge in 2007 & Cena is kept away from Roman.

How high of a pick is spent on Brock considering he doesn't show up often? Would RAW spend pick 4 or 5 on him? I don't think he would warrant the 2nd or 3rd pick. Well that & I think Vince wants Brock on RAW anyways.

Top 10 mock using snake draft - I feel confident about the top 3. The rest is a crap shoot.

1 - RAW - Roman
2 - SD - Seth
3 - SD - Cena
4 - RAW - Brock
5 - RAW - Owens
6 - SD - Orton
7 - SD - Styles
8 - RAW - Ambrose
9 - RAW - New Day
10 - SD - Wyatt Family


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

You know this can be a test for Reigns. If Reigns is on one show with equal importance on the other, we could see if people watch Reigns show or the other one with no Reigns. Also keep Rollins and Reigns on raw and Cena on smackdown. Turn Ambrose heel and make him top heel of smackdown. He should have a career of being a smackdown guy like edge. Same as owens and Styles.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I see Rollins, Lesnar, Owens & Wyatt on RAW, while Cena, Styles, Ambrose & Orton go to Smackdown. Everyone else is a question mark. I do wonder if RAW will end up being the "sports entertainment" brand and Smackdown the "wrestling" brand.

I just hope they don't bring back the WHC Title and let Reigns be exempt from the draft. The WWE Champion, Tag Team Champions and Women's Champion should appear on both shows. Whenever those champions lose their title, they get to choose which brand they go to.


----------



## Ghasad (May 11, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

i hope Ryback makes a return at SD and become a champ there.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I see Roman being the main draw on RAW since he is the future of the company with Cena as the main draw on SD since he is still the true top dog of the company. Rollins could be the #2 guy behind Roman Reigns on RAW with KO as the #3 guy. Styles can be the #2 guy on SD with Ambrose as the #3 guy on SD. Something like that could be very possible just to start things off as far as rankings goes.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



wwetna1 said:


> Hes shown to knows and has learned that when he uses them as a sub selling point, gives them Takeover events, is willing to pay for Joe/Nak/Aries/Asuka and rumored to be Velvet Sky so the brand can run a bigger tour while also letting the Performance Center tour Florida. He has shown he knows how to use that appeal and make money and waves off it.
> 
> If he didn't know the appeal of NXT there would be no one a Cruiserweight series would take off and them use Full Sail to move the tix. There would be no working relationship with Evolve, Progress, and Rev Pro. Yes HHH did the leg work, but Vince still had to ok the checks or contracts and he signed off on it all. He didn't stop it or say fuck this is just developmental, why the fuck should I let them tour and have their own ppv specials.


I think you're more than likely right, but I feel like there's also the small possibility that he (Vince) is just running with it to see how far HHH can go with it. He can at least minimize any potential losses with NXT's ability to tour and put on very strong PPV's. We have no access to financials, but i'd guess they're not making any major losses, and thus it's not enough for Vince to squash it. Again, I don't know either way, but it's a possibility, no? If Vince was fully aware of the potential, I'm not sure he'd have squandered some of the talent he has already.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

The top picks

*Raw*
Reigns
Lesnar
Orton
Wyatt
Joe or Balor

*Smackdown*
Cena 
Rollins
Styles
Ambrose
Owens


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Top 5 picks each

Raw: 

Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Brock Lesnar
The Wyatts

Smackdown:

John Cena
AJ Styles
Kevin Owens
Nakamura
The Club (Balor, Anderson & Gallows)


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Not a prediction but a wish/fan fiction: Put a TV Title on SD, when the champion defends the belt three straight matches (with 10 minutes limit of course) gets an inmediate shot at IC or US Title. Nothing too fancy but you can create feuds very easily.


----------



## insecure_demon (Jan 14, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

by predictions, im going with preference lol
titles
1 world title
i would love to have some kind of new title/s created for something different
US and Intercontinental are exclusive to a show each
the WWE title to be defended less often

PPVs
rare exclusive PPVs (like Roadblock etc)
WWE title not being defended on every sing PPV

Superstars
i think cena will not often be the main focus. i think they are serious about 'the NEW era' and cena will still be booked strong, but not the strongest
im hoping it gives the wyatts more of an opportunity to dominate

storylines
id love for the focus to be on the mid card titles on the shows. i hate the focus always being on the WWE title. I think less WWE title defenses and more build up will make the title and title matches more special.
im a fan of stables. rewatching DX for example, its cool to note that each member could have their own story. these days they are treated as a single entity. why hasn't a single member of the new day tried to have a solo run with the other two being his cheer squad?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Are there any leaks or rumors yet on who's going where?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Vince Russo & Jeff Lane predictions


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



SDWarrior said:


> Are there any leaks or rumors yet on who's going where?


Meltzer reported that the current plan is Reigns on one, Cena on the other.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Mifune Jackson said:


> Meltzer reported that the current plan is Reigns on one, Cena on the other.


Any word on Rollins or Owens?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



SDWarrior said:


> Any word on Rollins or Owens?


Rollins will more than likely be on RAW, with Owens on Smackdown.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

They will most likely do Steph runs one, Shane runs one. Regins on one, Cena on one. If they have 1/2 a brain they will put Owens and Zyan on the same roster. For the rest of the guys I think Brock should be able to appear on either as he is basically a special attraction. Same with UT.

Put Rollins and AJ on separate rosters to balance it. The rest doesn't matter that much..


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Piehound said:


> They will most likely do Steph runs one, Shane runs one. Regins on one, Cena on one. If they have 1/2 a brain they will put Owens and Zyan on the same roster. For the rest of the guys I think Brock should be able to appear on either as he is basically a special attraction. Same with UT.
> 
> Put Rollins and AJ on separate rosters to balance it. The rest doesn't matter that much..


Or you could separate Zayn and KO and then go with them meeting in a SD v Raw match at mania


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

IF THEY SPLIT THE NEW DAY I WILL BE SO MISERABLE! :mj2


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



El Capitan said:


> Rollins will more than likely be on RAW, with Owens on Smackdown.


Says who?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



SDWarrior said:


> Says who?


Probability. Rollins is one of the few legitimate top guys, and their current top heel, so leaving Raw makes no sense. Owens is a likely candidate for the top heel on SmackDown, so it makes sense that he goes to SmackDown.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Honeymoon said:


> So what does that mean for the women's division? If Charlotte is going to be competing exclusively on RAW as the WWE Women's Champion, then does that mean Smackdown doesn't get a title altogether? That seems kinda unfair.
> 
> What I would do is the following:
> 
> ...


Women's tag teams a long overdue. Also, how about a Queen of the Ring tournament? Mae Young Memorial Battle Royal? There's plenty they could do to further legitimize the women's division.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Brock should go to Smackdown! He made that the A show back in 2002/03.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If I had to guess, I would say that Brock Lesnar will not be exclusive to any one show, similar to how the WWE champion should float between both programs.


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

If you're staying consistent with the story, and are going to have Steph run Raw and Shane run Smackdown, then Shane picking Roman or Cena would make no sense. Cena isn't new. I still think it happens, but it would be inconsistent to Shane's message.

I have the women exclusive to RAW and established tag teams counting as one. One show gets 1 NXT pick, the other gets 2 (based on the outcome of a match).

1. Roman Reigns (RAW)
2. John Cena (SD)
3. Seth Rollins (RAW)
4. Brock Lesnar (SD)
5. Dean Ambrose (RAW)
6. Kevin Owens (SD)
7. Finn Balor (RAW)
8. AJ Styles (SD)
9. Bray Wyatt (RAW)
10. Shinsuke Nakamura (SD)


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



closetfan said:


> If you're staying consistent with the story, and are going to have Steph run Raw and Shane run Smackdown, then Shane picking Roman or Cena would make no sense. Cena isn't new. I still think it happens, but it would be inconsistent to Shane's message.
> 
> I have the women exclusive to RAW and established tag teams counting as one. One show gets 1 NXT pick, the other gets 2 (based on the outcome of a match).
> 
> ...


Is there a chance that Nakamura and Asuka are not (or will not) be the Yoshi Tatsu of NXT? By that, I mean they will probably stay as the gatekeepers of developmental (despite getting over) instead of transcending onto the main roster.

Vince's track with Japanese wrestlers is horrendous.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

IC title exclusive to Smackdown
US title exclusive to RAW
World, Womens, Tag can be defended on both brands, with the champion appearing on both

RAW: Shane McMahon
Roman Reigns; Sheamus; Alberto Del Rio, Wyatt Family


Smackdown: Stephanie McMahon
John Cena, Rollins, Styles, Ambrose, Owens, Cesaro


----------



## spitfire1000 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Pennywispain said:


> Not a prediction but a wish/fan fiction: Put a TV Title on SD, when the champion defends the belt three straight matches (with 10 minutes limit of course) gets an inmediate shot at IC or US Title. Nothing too fancy but you can create feuds very easily.


im currently writing a BTB based on the brand split, and this is gonna happen in mine. almost exactly as i've got it written actually, although it's more than 3 matches.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

My bold prediction: NXT invades Smackdown and their champions become Smackdown's champions. Maybe Triple H leads the invasion to feud with Shane.

Also, Daniel Bryan or (more unlikely) Kurt Angle becomes General Manager on one of the shows, Shane is not gonna be there forever, at least on screen.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I think Seth Vs Cena could be a great title feud for the SD title, however they will keep Rollins and Reigns on Raw.

Raw:
Rollins
Reigns
Rusev

SD:
Cena
Owens
Ambrose


Somehow Del Rio will get drafted in the late top 10 probably.


----------



## superzerokitty (May 29, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

*RAW:* 
Reigns
Rollins
Ambrose
Styles
Balor
Gallows + Anderson
Miz
Jericho
Del Rio
Crews
Corbin
Enzo & Cass
The Revival
The Usos
Lucha Dragons
The Ascension
Dudley Boyz
Sheamus
Swagger
Kane
Mark Henry
Charlotte
Dana Brooke
Nikki Bella
Carmella
Paige
Natalya
Nia Jax
Alicia Fox

*SMACKDOWN:*
Cena
Owens
Zayn
Nakamura
Cesaro
Rusev
Neville
Wyatt Family
Ziggler
Ryder
Breeze
Fandango
Darren Young
Titus O'Neil
The New Day
American Alpha
Golden Truth
Vaudevillains
Social Outcasts
Banks
Bayley
Lynch
Emma
Naomi
Tamina
Summer
Eva Marie


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

The club and balor will be on same brand. Aj gona get kicked out for not getting the job done...(i think the fact aj hasnt won the title with biz cliz helps is more of a reflection on said cliz but anyway). Balor gona come in and take over

My main question is how are the nxt guys gona be factored into the draft? Id love to see naka and joe come up. Guess well wait and see

Cena and Reigns totally gona be seperated. I bet Orton goes on Reigns show. Rollins is gona stay with reigns. 

New day gets split up.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Treat Roman like the nerdy kid a recess who wants to play kickball.....no one pick him.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Well I really doubt the brand split will work...

They are already having propblems booking 2 mid card titles... So I dunno how they want to manage 2 WHCs and most likely other new titles...


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Not even joking, just have Cena on RAW, and everyone else on it, are just guys Cena buries. So all they do is fight among each other til Cena beats them. 

Then Roman on Smackdown, and everyone else on it, are just guys Roman buries. So all they do is fight among themselves til they fight Roman.


So the draft would be picking all the weakest people for each show, to get slaughtered:

RAW: (Cena's Show)
Heath
Titus
Woods
Kofi
Axel
Uso 1
Uso 2
Primo
Ryback
No Way Jose
Miz
Bo Dallas

Smackdown: (Roman's Show)
Fandango
Golddust
Breeze
Young
Epico
Swagger
R-Truth
Sin Cara
Tye Dillinger
Elias Samson
Big E
Enzo

Those who face Roman and Cena, and live to tell about it, get released from RAW/SD, and get to be on NXT with the other greats. 


Everyone important (dozens of people), will all go to some new show like Saturday Night Main Event or NXT, where the product continues to evolve.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Please only have one World Champ who does both shows. 

It's tough on the Champ scheduling wise but he's in that position for a reason; because he is The Man and it's part of the job.

It's easy enough to tone down his house show schedule by having him mostly in tag matches etc.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

All the old superstars are staying on raw


----------



## CenaGOAT (May 30, 2016)

*Who should be drafted to where?*

We all know Roman isn't going anywhere. They want their Goldenboy on Raw. Hopefully New Day doesn't get split. Maybe they'll all 3 get drafted? I really think Ambrose should be drafted to Smackdown and become one of the main eventers on there since they won't do it on Raw.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Who should be drafted to where?*

If this 'draft' is anything like the last one, it's going to royally suck. Good teams will be split up for no other reason than to appear to be random. I can already see how much they've learned from the last time. I don't think it matters who ends up where -- Reigns will be on Raw, and Cena will be on Slackdown, and it will be twice as many nights of the same steaming horseshit.


----------



## MalenkoMark (May 27, 2016)

*Re: Who should be drafted to where?*

I'll take a stab at this 

RAW
Reigns
Rollins
Cena
KO
AJ
Bray
Rusev
Titus O'Neal
The Miz
Dolph Ziggler
Big Show
Kane
Darren Young
Mark Henry
Zack Ryder
Lucha Dragons
The Usos
The Club 
Golden Truth
Braun, Harper, Rowan
Women's Division

Smackdown
Ambrose
Randy Orton
Sheamus
Alberto Del Rio
Cesaro
Ryback
Chris Jericho
Sami Zayn
Neville
Jack Swagger
Apollo Crews
Baron Corbin
Tyson Kid
New Day
Enzo and Cass
Social Outcasts
Dudley Boys
Fandango and Breeze
Shinning Stars
Vaudevillains


----------



## superzerokitty (May 29, 2016)

*Re: Who should be drafted to where?*

*RAW: STEPHANIE*
Lesnar
HHH
Reigns
Rollins
Ambrose
Orton
Wyatt Family
Miz
Maryse
Jericho
Del Rio
Sheamus
Crews
Corbin
Ziggler
Enzo & Cass
Carmella
Dudley Boyz
The Usos
Lucha Dragons
The Revival
Social Outcasts
The Ascension
Shining Stars
Swagger
Kane
Mark Henry
Darren Young
Bob Backlund
Titus O'Neil

*SMACKDOWN: SHANE*
Cena
Styles
Balor
Gallows + Anderson
Owens
Zayn
Nakamura
Cesaro
Kidd
Rusev
Lana
Neville
Ryder
The New Day
American Alpha
Golden Truth
Breezango
Vaudevillains
Charlotte
Banks
Bayley
Lynch
Nikki Bella
Paige
Natalya
Dana Brooke
Emma
Naomi
Alicia Fox
Summer Rae
Eva Marie


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Who should be drafted to where?*

no way they're putting Cena on smackdown


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Who should be drafted to where?*

If I remember correctly the last time they did a brand split all the top guys (like Cena and HHH) stayed or Raw.

This time around I am thinking Cena will go to Smackdow and the rest of the top guys will stay or Raw (Unfortunately). I say unfortunately because Smackdown could use a couple top guys on the show.


----------



## CM Punch (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Who should be drafted to where?*



MalenkoMark said:


> I'll take a stab at this
> 
> RAW
> Reigns
> ...


Reigns, Rollins, Cena in one brand?

No thanks.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I saw that there was a 'RAW Exclusive' video on wwe.com whereby Sasha hoped she would be placed on Smackdown, maybe the women will get drafted afterall. I thought they were going to be just exclusive to one brand as a division.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

As of now, it looks like a safe bet that Reigns/Rollins will be headlining RAW, while Cena/AJ will headline Smackdown. 

Not bad, TBH. Will be curious to see what they do with the belts though. Multiple World Titles? Will the Tag Titles and Women's Title be fought for between both brands, or will they be limited to one brand? For example, all of the tag teams will be on RAW, while all the women will be on Smackdown?

Really excited to see how this plays out.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



bonkertons said:


> As of now, it looks like a safe bet that Reigns/Rollins will be headlining RAW, while Cena/AJ will headline Smackdown.
> 
> Not bad, TBH. Will be curious to see what they do with the belts though. Multiple World Titles? Will the Tag Titles and Women's Title be fought for between both brands, or will they be limited to one brand? For example, all of the tag teams will be on RAW, while all the women will be on Smackdown?
> 
> Really excited to see how this plays out.


And Owens will headline both


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



NJ88 said:


> I saw that there was a 'RAW Exclusive' video on wwe.com whereby Sasha hoped she would be placed on Smackdown, maybe the women will get drafted afterall. I thought they were going to be just exclusive to one brand as a division.


It would be weird if women also got drafted. It's not like they have enough of them to have two separate sub-divisions on both shows.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

*Raw:* 36 Members
*Championships;* WWE Championship, US Championship, Tag Team Championship
*Main Eventers:* Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Brock Lesnar, Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura, Baron Corbin, Dean Ambrose
*Mid-Upper Card:* Luke Harper, Braun Strowman, Eric Rowan, Marc Henry, Austin Aries, Chris Jericho, Jack Swagger, The Miz
*Lower Card:* Heath Slater, Titus O’Neil, Maryse
*Tag Division:* Dash/Dawson, Big Cass/Enzo Amore, Bubba Ray/D-Von, Epico/Primo, Chad Gable/Jason Jordan, Jimmy Uso/Jey Uso, Xavier Woods/Kofi Kingston, Ryder/Rawley
*Smackdown:* 37 Members
*Championships;* Intercontinental Championship, Womens Championship, Light Heavyweight Championship
*Main Eventers:* Randy Orton, AJ Styles, Sheamus, Apollo Crews, Rusev, Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Dolph Ziggler, Sami Zayn, Del Rio
*Mid-Upper Card:* Kalisto, Sin Cara, The Miz, Big Show, Neville, Jack Swagger, Cesaro, Hideo Itami, Kane, Karl Anderson, Luke Gallows, Big E
*Lower Card:* Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, R-Truth, Titus O’Neil, Tyler Breeze, Viktor, Konnor, Darren Young, Goldust
*Womens Division:* Becki Lynch, Paige, Charlotte, Naomi, Sasha Banks, Natalya, Dana Brooke, Lana, Naomi,
*PPV Example;*
WWE Champion-©Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe
IC Championship-©Randy Orton vs. Apollo Crews vs. Kevin Owens vs. Del Rio
US Championship-©Jack Swagger vs. Austin Aries
Light Heavyweight Championship-©Dolph Ziggler vs. Kalisto
TTC-©Harper/Rowan vs. Gable/Jordan
Womens Championship-©Paige vs. Sasha Banks
Bray Wyatt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
Dean Ambrose vs. John Cena
Finn Balor, Anderson, Gallows vs. AJ Styles, Hideo Itami, Cesaro


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

*Brand Split Roster Breakdown*

Obviously guys can be on different rosters, but I wanted to split the roster on paper to see if it would work after the draft. Raw has a couple more guys since there is an extra hour. Assuming a couple of call ups from NXT and not counting part time guys, would this be enough depth as is?

*Raw (Stephanie)*
Roman Reigns (WWE Champion)
Rusev (US Champion)
John Cena
Alberto Del Rio
Baron Corbin
Big Show
Chris Jericho
Dean Ambrose
Darren Young
Dolph Ziggler
Sami Zayne
Kevin Owens
Neville
Titus O'Neil
Austin Aries

*Smackdown (Shane)*
Seth Rollins (World Champion)
Miz (Intercontinental)
AJ Styles
Randy Orton
Apollo Crews
Shinsuke Nakamura
Finn Balor
Bray Wyatt
Cesaro
Sheamus
Zack Ryder
Samoa Joe

*Floating*
_Women's Division_
_Tag Team Division_
New Day
The Club
Wyatt Family
Enzo & Cass
Dudley Boyz
Vaudvillians
Lucha Dragons
Golden Truth
Breezango
Social Outcasts
Shining Stars
American Alpha


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split Roster Breakdown*

Roman and Cena on the same show? But how will they both be No1 World Champion? :vince4


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split Roster Breakdown*



BRITLAND said:


> Roman and Cena on the same show? But how will they both be No1 World Champion? :vince4


Doesn't look like they're planning on two World titles anyways based on the image I've seen floating around of the roster split. Reigns and Charlotte will float between both shows.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Punkhead said:


> It would be weird if women also got drafted. It's not like they have enough of them to have two separate sub-divisions on both shows.


This. I think the Women's Division will be exclusive to one show. That said, not sure why everyone keeps having them as a SMACKDOWN exclusive, RAW has an extra hour to fill - so if they were to keep them exclusive to one brand - it's almost a guarantee that it will be RAW IMO. Here's mine...

*Non-Exclusive: WWE World Heavyweight Championship, Intercontinental Championship, United States Championship, Tag-Team Championship*

*Exclusive (To RAW): Women's Championship*

*RAW*

_Host: Stephanie McMahon_

Roman Reigns
Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman)
Seth Rollins
Randy Orton
Chris Jericho
Finn Balor
Bray Wyatt
Braun Strowman
Erik Rowan
Luke Harper
The Miz (w/Maryse)
Dolph Ziggler
Jimmy Uso
Jey Uso
Bubba Ray Dudley
Devon Dudley
Kofi Kingston
Big E
Xavier Woods
Sheamus
Alberto Del Rio
Primo
Epico
Goldust
R-Truth
Sin Cara
Neville
Jack Swagger
Big Show
Mark Henry
Undertaker
Charlotte
Paige
Sasha Banks
Becky Lynch 
Naomi
Emma
Tamina
Natalya
Danna Brooke
Alicia Fox

_Commentary: Michael Cole, Byron Saxton & John "Bradshaw" Layfield_


*The Kevin Owens Show:*

_Host: Shane McMahon_

Kevin Owens
Triple H
John Cena
Dean Ambrose 
Sami Zayn
Baron Corbin
Cesaro
Kane
Apollo Crews
AJ Styles
Luke Gallows 
Karl Anderson
Austin Aries
Rusev (w/Lana)
Enzo Amore
Big Cass
Zack Ryder
Mojo Rawley
Titus O'Neil
Heath Slater
Kalisto
Curtis Axel
Bo Dallas
Aiden English
Simon Gotch
Jason Jordan
Chad Gable
Darren Young (w/Bob Backlund)
Tyler Breeze
Fandango
Viktor
Konnor

_Commentary: Corey Graves, Mauro Ranallo & Jerry "The King" Lawler_


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

It'll bomb, but I'm looking forward to the hilarity of Cena's show out drawing Romans. I suppose they'll try and stick as many high profile and charismatic favs (Nakamura, Wyatt, Jericho, Owens, Enzo/Cass, ect) as they can on Reigns' show to help offset the fact he can't talk or project personality. 


They struggle to write for a full roster, so I see this only working for 3 - 6 months max before it falls apart. And with rumors being Dunn and Vince will also be micromanaging SD, I don't even see it lasting that long before fans lose interest. A "brand split" alone kills as much interest as it generates, but once fans realize nothing has changed, WWE has a much bigger problem.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Raw 

Reigns
Lesnar
Cena
Wyatt
Owens
Bobby roode
Samoa Joe
Rusev
Zayn
Balor
Itami
Sheamus
Corbin
Miz
Fandango
R truth 
Goldust

Charlotte
Bayley
Becky
Emma
Dana brooke 
Nia Jax
Naomi
Eva Marie
Lana

Enzo&Cass
Gallows n anderson
Usos
Revival
Ciampa&Gargano 




Smackdown 
Rollins 
Ambrose
Aj Styles 
Nakamura
Orton
Cesaro
Aries
Eric young
Jericho
Neville
Tyson kidd
Ziggler
Del rio
Big show
Crews
Ryder
Breeze
Dillinger

Sasha
Asuka
Paige
Natalya
Tamina
Alicia fox 
Alexa bliss
Summer Rae

New day
Jordan and gable
Dudleys
Vaude villains
Blake n murphy
Luchadragons





And people say they dont have enough guys for a brandsplit. Yeah nxt would go back to being developmental but honestly so what if you have two stacked rosters.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Prediction?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*



Lothario said:


> It'll bomb, but I'm looking forward to the hilarity of Cena's show out drawing Romans. I suppose they'll try and stick as many high profile and charismatic favs (Nakamura, Wyatt, Jericho, Owens, Enzo/Cass, ect) as they can on Reigns' show to help offset the fact he can't talk or project personality.
> 
> 
> They struggle to write for a full roster, so I see this only working for 3 - 6 months max before it falls apart. And with rumors being Dunn and Vince will also be micromanaging SD, I don't even see it lasting that long before fans lose interest. A "brand split" alone kills as much interest as it generates, but once fans realize nothing has changed, WWE has a much bigger problem.


Zactly. It's gonna be the same issues that plague the current product x 2.

I expect there should be a modest ratings spike at first just due to curiosity. What will be most interesting is USA's response when ratings fall back to where they are now -- or lower, because Smackdown will be a much worse show than it is today.

ALTHOUGH.... One show is bound to prosper because it won't have JBL or that retarded cameraman with a bad case of the shakes. Of course knowing my luck they'll split up those two, too.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I hope for new sets tbh.

The brand split will be the perfect time to do it and it's a good way to show these are two different brands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I have to say, regardless of how badly WWE manages to fuck this up, conducting your own little mini brand split is a lot of fun. Here we go for a first attempt:

*No Brand
WWE Champion - Roman Reigns
Women's Champion - Charlotte
WWE Tag Team Champions - New Day

Raw - Shane McMahon
Intercontinental Champion - The Miz
The Undertaker
Seth Rollins
Kevin Owens
Enzo & Cass
Chris Jericho
Austin Aries
Bray Wyatt
The Club
Nakamura
Kane
Ziggler
Gargano & Ciampa
Crews
Dudleyz
Wyatt Family

Sasha Banks
Maryse
Summer Rae
Natalya
Emma
Alicia Fox
Dana Brooke
Carmella


Smackdown - Stephanie McMahon
United States Champion - Rusev
John Cena
Dean Ambrose
Sami Zayn
Finn Balor
Randy Orton
Sheamus
American Alpha
AJ Styles
Hideo Itami
Jack Swagger
Baron Corbin
Cesaro
Neville
Vaudevillians
Uso's
Big Show

Becky Lynch
Bayley
Nikki Bella
Naomi
Paige
Lana
Eva Marie


No tied contract: 
Brock Lesnar (agreement between Shane & Steph where Brock fights on a match by match basis)
The Rock (special appearances only)
NXT Champion (can be invited to either Raw or SD at any time for special appearances/matches)
NXT Women's Champion (can be invited to either Raw or SD at any time for special appearances/matches)
*​


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> BRITLAND said:
> 
> 
> > Roman and Cena on the same show? But how will they both be No1 World Champion?
> ...


That would be the worst decision and will kill the brand split before it starts. Having a show without a championship will have no interest whatsoever for viewers. So i could see the WWE doing that, you are right.


----------



## Alwayspositive (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

i had a go, and had a bit of fun along the way.

I think the split below would make for some good storylines and action. To do so I tried to have a good heel/face split on both brands while assigning status roles to allocate wrestlers - Secondary Champ, Established draw, potential stars, upper mid-card etc. 

My personal opinion would be that the Champs (WWE, Tag) should have to pull double duty and be able to appear on both shows (for the purposes of storyline, I would allow the current feud the same leeway i.e. As things stand Reigns and Rollins could appear on both). Women's I wouldn't split, with a guaranteed 10 mins on each show - 1 champ appearance per week)

RAW
Rusev & Lana
Cena
AJ
KO
Zayn
Seamus
Cesaro
Jericho
Corbin
Breeze
Crews
Show
Titus
Swagger

Tag Div
USO's
Vaudevillians
Enzo & Cass
Dudleys
Outcasts (also to be used as enhancement/squash)

_______________________________

Smackdown

Miz & Maryse
Orton
Rollins
Ambrose
Finn Balor
Bray Wyatt
Alberto Del Rio
Shinsuke Nakamura
Ziggler
Neville
Ryder
Kane
R-Truth - Enhancement
Gold dust
Darren Young

Tag Div
The Balor Club
Wyatt Family
Lucha Dragons
American Alpha
Shining Stars
Ascension - Enhancement

Part timers can come and go as they please or as ratings need a lift!! - HHH, Taker, Lesnar, Rock

NXT would be headlined by Joe, Itami, Aries and Roode for the immediate future!

Thoughts?


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split Roster Breakdown*



Ratedr4life said:


> Doesn't look like they're planning on two World titles anyways based on the image I've seen floating around of the roster split. Reigns and Charlotte will float between both shows.


I thought that image was proven false? It'll probably change by July anyway even if it were true.

The rumour going around is that there will be two World Champions. I hope that doesn't turn out to be true but I can easily see WWE doing it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Why the brand split will fasten the downward spiral:

- Raw numbers are dropping. You can't put on a good show with your full roster. Removing half of it will not help, putting it politely 
- adding NXT talent will not help. It has not helped business with Owens, Zayn etc coming in, and it will not with any other talent. Why? Because a hell of a lot more people watch Raw and Smackdown than NXT. Debuting NXT stars with no hype, no vignettes, piss poor commentary, and the same idiot writers who ruined Seth Rollins in 8 days will make them look like any other geek.
- a second world title makes no sense whatsoever. I hate that shit. Name me one fight organisation in the fucking world who has TWO World Titles with no weight classes!

"Hey, our World title means less than ever before, I have an idea: LET'S ADD ANOTHER ONE!"

- The rule of gastronomy applies to Smackdown too: you can't start with teaching people you serve below average, shit food FOREVER, and when they don't come back, start serving GOOD food. It costs you MORE, drives you out of business FASTER, and it would take a year at least to See growing numbers.
- These idiots don't advertise except to their DWINDLING Fans. You know what would help? Adressing casuals! Take some money, and put out a few Network ads in the LARGEST papers in the US, with a new face! Take AJ, take Owens, whoever. That gives you attention by Former Fans and viewers.
- this brand split has NO STORY! None! Two months ago, Vince McMahon wished for/announced their kids would "tear each other apart" and "rip their intestines out". We barely even see Shane doing anything, and the last segment they did was BOTH OF THEM JIGGLING THEIR ASSES WITH FUCKING NEW DAY! This split shit is supposed to go down in FIVE WEEKS! 
Nobody struggles to do anything here! Shane wants control. He loses. He gets control anyway. Stephanie does nothing about it. Then Vince gives control to both of them. Then they do nothing. Hunter doesn't show. What is this Fly-infested shit leading to? And people refer to the Invasion as a disaster, what the fuck is this shit then? Why would this brand split even matter, in kayfabe and real life? Raw is closing in on Smackdown numbers. At MOST, Smackdown ratings will go slightly up, closing in on Raw. And even that will fade, once they realize Vince and Dunn running shit means nothing but Raw Junior.
- their champion is not credible, and the guy who destroys people left and right every time he appears, Brock, doesn't show any interest in the title.
- it kills NXT. Raiding people from NXT, and sticking them helplessly with their Monty Python group of writers, means NXT will be quite empty. I don't know how many people buy the Network for NXT, but I sure hope not many. There have been hazy assumptions that NXT may get axed. Frankly, I wouldn't put it beyond Vince to try and get more viewers by taking people's favorite NXT guys to Raw/SD, and axing NXT tapings.
- there is no Invasion/purchase of WCW megastory they can ride.
- there is no significant influx of nationwide, by casuals known talent like back then. They have to rely on their own pitiful abilities to create more than one Star
- Reigns and Cena headlining the two brands is Instant ratings Death. Reigns headlines in the most absurdly bad era of WWE history, and Cena is responsible for driving a significant amount of fans away; after he beat Rock for the title 2013, no champ except Bryan had a better ratings average than 3.0 anymore. Dropped straight from 3.X to 2.X permanently. Look it up. And Reigns may well be responsible for leading them from a 2.X to 1.X this year. 
The guy isn't mis-booked, he sucks.
The McMahon feud sucks.
The brand split will suck.

And it will die a slow, agonizing death. What will it lead to? What? If we accept, and we should, that wrestling is exposed, lame, predictable in 2016, and people are oversaturated with this vanilla bullshit, then the truth is that it's irrelevant if you swallow a red turd, or a blue turd.
This will lead to Raw VS Smackdown at Wrestlemania 33. Cena VS Reigns. And who on Earth didn't expect this WAY before this dumbass brand split?

They are starting to put all eggs into one basket. The hotshotting has already begun. Which dumfuck would burn through the "Club" story like that? They called Last week a breakup. Nobody Even knew THEY WERE TOGETHER ALREADY! 
Which dumfuck would do Rollins vs Reigns four weeks after Rollins' return? And then have JBL point out how fucking DUMB THIS IS BY HAVING HIM SAY "THIS IS A WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT AT MITB"?

Vince is old and dumb. Steph is clueless. Shane is too nice. Hunter is an egomaniac.
WWE is doomed.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I always liked the brand slit. If all goes well I will only have to watch one day. Im hoping that is Smackdown


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'm probably going to be negged to death for my vision of the brand split, but here it goes

I should note that the NXT talent listed here wouldn't be called up right away but over a period of time.

*Both Brands:*
Roman Reigns - WWE World Heavyweight Champion (Bigger role on RAW but still regularly appears on Smackdown)
Charlotte - WWE Women's Champion (Bigger role on RAW but still regularly appears on Smackdown)
The New Day - WWE Tag Team Champions (Bigger role on Smackdown but still regularly appears on RAW)
Brock Lesnar - Free Agent (Usually RAW)
The Undertaker - Free Agent (Usually Smackdown)
The Rock - Free Agent (Usually RAW)
Other Legends - Free Agents

*Monday Night RAW*

*Managers:* Stephanie McMahon & Triple H
*Commentary Team:* Michael Cole, Byron Saxton, JBL
*Ring Announcer:* Lillian Garcia
*Backstage Interviewer:* Renee Young


*Upper Card:*
Randy Orton
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Bray Wyatt
Nakamura
Kane
Samoa Joe
Alberto Del Rio

*Lower Card:*
The Miz with Maryse - WWE Intercontinental Champion
Dolph Ziggler
Sami Zayn
Eric Young
Bobby Roode
Baron Corbin
Jack Swagger
Mark Henry
Elias Sampson
Goldust
Heath Slater
Fandango

*Tag Team Division:*
Enzo & Cass
The Dudley Boys
The Uso's
The Revival
Primetime Players
The Wyatt Family
The Shining Stars

*Women's Division:*
Sasha Banks
Becky Lynch
Asuka
Natalya
Tamina
Naomi
Alicia Fox
Carmella


*Tuesday Night Smackdown*

*Managers:* Shane McMahon with Assistant Manager Teddy Long
*Commentary Team:* Mauro Ranallo, Jerry Lawler, Corey Graves
*Ring Announcer:* Jojo
*Backstage Interviewer:* Tom Phillips

*Upper Card:*
John Cena
AJ Styles
Chris Jericho
Kevin Owens
Big Show
Sheamus
Austin Aries
Finn Balor

*Lower Card:*
Rusev & Lana - WWE United States Champion
Cesaro
Apollo Crews
Neville
Hideo Itami
Tye Dillinger
Curtis Axel
R-Truth
Tyler Breeze
Bo Dallas
No Way Jose

*Tag Team Division:*
The Club
American Alpha
The Vaudevillains
The Lucha Dragons
Blake & Murphy
The Hype Bros
The Ascension

*Women's Division:*
Bayley
Emma & Dana Brooke
Paige
Nikki Bella
Nia Jax & Eva Marie
Alexa Bliss
Summer Rae


----------



## wwenba (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

You had me at Roode in the upper card


----------



## K.A. Hollywood (May 8, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I'm predicting Reigns and Rollins Raw, Cena and AJ Smackdown.

As for everyone else, I have no clue. Although I'm biased towards putting my faves on SD.

I'm mostly interested as to what's gonna happen to the Women's division... maybe a Women's Tag Title?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Both shows

WWE WHC : Roman Reigns
WWE Woman's Champion : Charlotte
WWE Tag Team Champions : The New Day
Taker (special attraction) - mainly Raw
Lesnar (special attraction) - mainly Raw
Rock (special attraction) - mainly Smackdown
Triple H (special attraction) - mainly Smackdown


RAW

Cena
Wyatt 
Owens
Rusev - US 
Sheamus
O'Neil
Breeze
Fandango
Ryder
Slater
Axel
Dallas
Neville 
Jericho
Sin Cara (heel)
Enzo
Cass
Big Show
R-Truth
Goldust
Epico
Primo
Swagger
Viktor
Konnor
Gotch
English
Bubba Ray
D-Von
Aries
Nakamura
Balor


Alicia
Dana
Eva
Lana
Naomi
Sasha


Smackdown

Rollins (face)
Styles
Ambrose (tweener)
Cesaro
Miz - IC 
Zayn
Orton (heel)
Ryback
Kalisto
Harper 
Strowman 
Rowan 
Ziggler
Jimmy
Jey
Kane
Crews
Anderson 
Gallows
Young
Del Rio (face)
Corbin
Henry
Dawson
Wilder
Joe
Ciampa
Gargano
Itami


Becky
Emma
Natalya
Paige
Summer
Bayley


- NXT goes back to being developmental
- No secondary world title


----------



## bgrcarlos (Jun 13, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

take rez  I think;

Roman : RAW
Miz:SD
Aj:SD
Del Rio : SD
Baron Corbin:Raw
New Day:SD
Big Show:SD
Bo Dallas : Who Care?
Wyatt Family:SD
Lesnar: RAW
Cesaro:SD
Jericho:RAW
Ambrose:SD
Ziggler:SD
Fandango:RAW
Goldust Maybe raw..
Slater:SD
Swagger:SD
Uso bro's:RAW beacuse of Reigns.
Cena:SD
Kalisto : %60 Raw
Anderson & Gallows : %60 SD
Owens:Raw
Mark Henry: SD
Neville:RAW
R-Truth:SD
Orton:RAW
Sami Zayn:SD
Sin Cara:SD
Tyson Kidd:RAW
Zack Ryder:RAW


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

The Shield trio will stay on Raw and KO will move to Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Split up the Shield in some fashion, tired of them always in eachothers business.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

According to Bryan Alvarez, more than six names from NXT are pencilled in for the draft.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

Both show's don't need women's wrestling and I hope that is not the case. There is NO reason to split Charlotte, Becky, Sasha, Paige, Emma, etc. on different rosters just to have a 'division' on both shows and have these girls working with Eva Marie, Summer Rae, and these other talentless women that shouldn't be in the ring. Lana, Summer Rae, Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, and Maryse should all be on the same show and never step in the ring. I am sure there are some other women who absolutely suck in the ring and they should be on Smackdown. Not everyone needs to be in the ring.

I would also love for some of the boring guys to fuck off and go to Raw. No need to have stinkers on both shows.

Kane
Big Show
Sheamus
Chris Jericho
Randy Orton
The Dudley Boys

Should all be on ONE show.Toss in The Ascension, The Miz, and Dolph Ziggler and it will pretty much be a guarantee I will never watch that show. Let Reigns lead this show.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

It's going to suck. Thats my prediction.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

One show should be for regular wrestling fans and one should be for smarks.

The one for smarks needs to have all the TNA talent.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I predict a 3 Brand split: RAW-Shane, SMACKDOWN-Steph, and NXT-Triple H lol

RAW - WWE Title, IC Title, Tag Titles 

Smackdown - World Title, US Title, Women's Title+All Women


----------



## mj83 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

RAW:
1- Roman Regins
2- Seth Rollins
3- Cecaro
4- New Day
5- Carlotte
6- Becky Lynch
7- Chris Jericho
8- Alberto Del Rio
9-Rusev with Lana
10- Sami Zyan

Smackdown:
1- John Cena
2- Aj Styles
3- Enzo and Cass
4- Kevin Owens
5- Randy Orton
6- The Club
7- Sasha Banks
8- Wyatt Family
9- Dean Ambrose
10- Sheamus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brand Split predictions.*

I predict that if they fuck this up, they are really, really screwed for awhile.


----------



## 93nickyp (Dec 8, 2014)

Here is how I would like to see it
Raw
Reigns
Owens
Ambrose
Watt
Orton
Reset
Crews
Jericho
Balor
New Day
Enzo Cass
Harper Rowan
Strowman
Del Rio
Tyler Breeze
Ryder
Dudleys
Charlotte
Banks
Bayley
Carmella
Nia Jax
Usos
Fandango
Slater
Dallas

SD
Styles
Rollins
Nakamura
Cena
Cesaro
Zayn
Baron Corbin
Miz
Cody Rhodes
Gable and Jordan
The Club
Lucha Dragons
Swagger
Axel
Neville
Sheamus
Becky Lynch
Natalya
Dana Brooke
Asuka
Paige
Titus O'NEIL
Vaudevillians

Once a year each show gets 10 picks. Five from the other brand and five from NXT. I see Nakamura playing a big role on SD. With good writing Corbin could be upper mid card. I see Crews getting built strong in the mid card. Cena will be a strong presence on SD but elevate the roster on SD just like Orton will on Raw. Keep world titles away from these two for awhile. Gable and Jordan will be a tag team that will never hold the tag belts together. But Gable will be strong in the mid card and have a few runs with the US title. Rollins turns face and becomes lead face of SD with Styles playing lead heel role. Lead face of Raw Reigns heel is Owens. Ambrose is babyface 1b on Raw. He is so organically over with the WWE universe he will have a bright career.I predict that in one year Cody Rhodes comes back and is the dashing mid card champion. I left off Show, Kane, and Henry but have them three run wild due to their size over Raw and SD and lead to a match against the New Breed of Crews, Neville, Cesaro. Lead to them three retiring. Bring back tales of the tape. Both shows at 2 hours and make the 8-9pm on Monday NXT so USA has three hours wrestling. Keep one tag title and one woman's title. Have title changes mean something. Create propelling stories that will make the wrestling even better for the casual fan. Have Steph run Raw and Shane run SD. HHH run NXT. I kept Lesnar off because when he comes back at SS he can go on either Roster.


----------



## 93nickyp (Dec 8, 2014)

Rusev not reset lol there was a typo on RAW roster due to using my phone sorry everyone.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

These predictions thread are annoying af. There's already one anyway.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

93nickyp said:


> Here is how I would like to see it
> Raw
> Reigns
> Owens
> ...


Fucking hell. Move Owens and Wyatt to Smackdown as well and I'd literally have no reason whatsoever to watch Raw! :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

There is a thread in the Raw/SD Section already.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock said:


> There is a thread in the Raw/SD Section already.


And I merged the two. 

Re-opening thread.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> And I merged the two.
> 
> Re-opening thread.


Soon as I closed the thread it revealed itself.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

No way do I see Nakamura being drafted, he's to sell the network in Japan.

Rusev is the main guy I'd like to see move up the card because of the split, hopefully he gets drafted to SD.


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)

With talk by Meltzer of older talents possibly being brought back, I can see SD focusing on the younger guys brought up from NXT with Raw featuring more the well known guys.


----------



## Lemondoski (Jun 19, 2016)

I can see both RAW and Smackdown having a mix of younger/older guys on each show. Like Cena, Rollins and Ambrose on RAW and Reigns, Orton and Owens on Smackdown. But the Main Event/Single NXT Superstars going straight to RAW and the Tag Teams/Divas going to Smackdown.


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

Reigns and Rollins on RAW, Cena and Orton on SmackDown thats what I can think of right now


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Cena will be on RAW.

I don't know why you guys think otherwise. He is their most popular star, he is their biggest active draw. He is not going to a lesser viewed and shorter show. Orton is also likely to stay on Raw, but I can see him going to SmackDown if it means less traveling and such. Reigns will stay on RAW too, I actually think Reigns going to SmackDown is more likely. I see SmackDown being "NXT" and RAW being "WWE's Chosen Stars" basically.

SmackDown being Zayn, Owens, Cesaro, Balor, Nakamura, Aries, that's if the rumors of NXT being heavily raided are true, if they aren't then I can see Miz, Ziggler, ADR. Plus let's not forget they are also looking to hire a shit ton of former talent, so I expect Shelton Benjamin, Carlito, Cryme Tyme, Charlie Haas, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, etc.

But the point I wanted to make was Cena is definitely staying on the three hour flagship show because he is the most important thing in WWE right now, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Krokro said:


> Cena will be on RAW.
> 
> I don't know why you guys think otherwise. He is their most popular star, he is their biggest active draw. He is not going to a lesser viewed and shorter show.


That's exactly why he IS going to SmackDown. USA Network told WWE that they're not happy with them, and they need to improve SmackDown ratings. Not Raw ratings, SMACKDOWN ratings. That's the entire reason this split is even happening, and every credible source has been reporting for the last month that Reigns is staying on Raw and Cena is moving to SmackDown.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's exactly why he IS going to SmackDown. USA Network told WWE that they're not happy with them, and they need to improve SmackDown ratings. Not Raw ratings, SMACKDOWN ratings. That's the entire reason this split is even happening, and every credible source has been reporting for the last month that Reigns is staying on Raw and Cena is moving to SmackDown.


I understand that, I'm not basing anything off of dirt sheet reports, I've read them.

It's just my prediction, you know? I'm predicting that WWE will see Cena as too big of a deal to put on a smaller show, they'd much rather attempt to fill the void with older talent that casuals will recognize, plus favorites from NXT that smarks love. If I'm wrong oh well, if I'm right oh well.

Just following through with the thread OP created.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you should base things off them, because the Observer is usually right, and when they're wrong, it's not even because they were wrong at the time, it's because Vince changed his mind, so when they say Cena is going to SmackDown, that means Cena is going to SmackDown. 

I understand that you think they'll see Cena as too big of a deal to go to SmackDown, but the part of this you're not taking into account is that this is not something they just decided to do. USA Network is FORCING them to get SmackDown ratings up. This isn't like the first time when they did a brand split just for the hell of it. They didn't want to do a brand split, they're doing it because splitting the roster in half, and particularly moving Cena to SmackDown is the only way that Vince will give SmackDown the long term attention that USA is demanding he give it.

And honestly, Cena really isn't that big of a deal anymore. Vince has moved the bulk of his attention to Reigns anyway. He let two midcarders, Kevin Owens and Alberto Del Rio pin him clean in the same year, that would've never happened if he was still Vince's favourite.


----------



## mj83 (Jun 16, 2016)

smackdown is the new home of women wrestling and RAW is the home of cruiseweight wrestling


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

mj83 said:


> smackdown is the new home of women wrestling and RAW is the home of cruiseweight wrestling


Wait.. What ?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love that USA is stepping in and forcing them to do something about their ratings. This year has been such a gigantic failure it's not even funny.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I have no predictions on the draft, but I do have one _major_ gripe. Why do they insist on having a supposed random draft, including the possibility of well-established and _over_ teams getting split up, when anybody with half a fucking brain knows it's not random. It's going to be well thought-out ahead of time (even though the end result will look like anything but), and whatever ends up happening they'll just chalk up to being a random draft, which we know goddamn well it isn't. 

Just assign who's going where, acknowledge that you're assigning who's going where, and don't further insult our intelligence by either trying to explain why or trying to convince viewers that it's actually random. Just do it and be done with it, and get back to the usual fuckery x 2. They whole notion just pisses me off.



ShowStopper said:


> I love that USA is stepping in and forcing them to do something about their ratings. This year has been such a gigantic failure it's not even funny.


I do and I don't. I'm glad USA is pissed. But I fully expect that WWE's 'something' is just going to be double the shit.


----------



## hounds of justice (Nov 27, 2013)

Raw Big 5
Brock
Ambrose
Rollins
Reings 
Owens

SD big 5
Cena
AJ
Orton 
Bray
Balor


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

As much as I enjoy them in their current tag team roles, I would like to see Big E and Big Cass drafted from their partner(s) and break into singles action and establish themselves higher up in the card. Could see both in the main event scene, especially the latter.


----------



## clrj3514 (Jun 20, 2016)

I see they're going to be having the draft on the first live episode of Smackdown. Good move IMO to make Smackdown seem important & on Raw's level.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Krokro said:


> Cena will be on RAW.
> 
> I don't know why you guys think otherwise. He is their most popular star, he is their biggest active draw. He is not going to a lesser viewed and shorter show. Orton is also likely to stay on Raw, but I can see him going to SmackDown if it means less traveling and such. Reigns will stay on RAW too, I actually think Reigns going to SmackDown is more likely. I see SmackDown being "NXT" and RAW being "WWE's Chosen Stars" basically.
> 
> ...


You couldn't be any further from the truth. Those are exactly the reasons why they gonna send his ass to SD. They need to establish SD and you don't do that by sending the rising stars( with no experience, name value) to the newer brand. You send an experienced guy with some star power. That's common sense. 

Besides, Cena has been reported going to sd in every meltzer/official sources leaked so far. Really don't get your resonning here.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

clrj3514 said:


> I see they're going to be having the draft on the first live episode of Smackdown. Good move IMO to make Smackdown seem important & on Raw's level.


Yeah, definetly glad that they are doing the draft on SMACKDOWN this time. SMACKDOWN already sounds like the more watchable show than RAW after the split (and SD going live) if only for the fact that it's only two hours (I'm still hoping they revamp an hour of their Monday night block to be something else with RAW itself going back to two hours - but that's probably wishful thinking)...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

If the Rock could be drafted to Smackdown back in the day when it was taped...John Cena could be drafted to Smackdown to spearhead the new era of being live.

Big 5 for RAW - Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton

Big 5 for Smackdown - Cena, AJ Styles, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Bray Wyatt.

I thought before Ambrose would go to Smackdown, but with him cashing in and winning I think they'll keep all of the Shield on the same show and most likely RAW. I think KO and Sami Zayn will push Smackdown. Randy Orton or Bray Wyatt might end up on either show. 

Very excited for next month.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*If the brand split will be on July, 19 and SummerSlam August, 21...*

They will keep wrestlers that are feuding together... So probably the rosters will be..

- Charlotte, Sasha, Dana, Paige (and probably Emma and Nikki)
- Becky, Nattie (and probably Summer, Alicia, Naomi and Tamina) in other brand

- Rusev & Lana, Titus, Dolph, Baron and Darren
- The Miz & Maryse, Cesaro and Zack in other brand

- Cena, Aj & The Club and Usos
- Reigns, Dean, Rollins and Jericho in other brand

- Wyatt Family and New Day
- Enzo & Cass, Vaudevillains in other brand

- Owens and Zayn in the same brand

- Shane / Stephanie in different brands (HHH with Stephanie) and probably Kane with Stephanie

*No idea about Breezango, Social Outcast, Taker, Lesnar/Heyman, Rosa, Eva, Swagger, Del Rio, Big Show, Mark Henry and Sheamus

And you guys?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: If the brand split will be on July, 19 and SummerSlam August, 21...*

I flopped more than Summer Rae's career


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: If the brand split will be on July, 19 and SummerSlam August, 21...*

I feel The Undertaker belongs on Smackdown. I don't know, it's probably just after seeing him on Smackdown all those years, he's a Smackdown guy to me. Same with Jack Swagger.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

All the endless threads about The Draft being centered around main roster talent being drafted. It's bullshit. The only talent that should be drafted should be coming out of NXT. All the main roster talent should be in question and decide on their own which brand that they want to work for. That leaves everyone in suspense. Each week the viewers get to see who joins which brand. The WWE has been using this shit formula that they are currently working with this angle, it fucking sucks!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*RAW*: Triple H and Stephanie (Authority)
Commentary: JBL-Cole-Saxton

Dean Ambrose (WWE Championship)
Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns (Authority)
Brock Lesnar
Bray Wyatt
The Miz w/Maryse (IC)
Dolph Ziggler
Cesaro
Samoa Joe
Alberto Del Rio
Hideo Itami (Authority)
Apollo Crews
Baron Corbin
Erik Rowan (Wyatt's)
Braun Strowman (Wyatt's)
Bo Dallas (Wyatt's)
Jack Swagger
Darren Young w/Bob Backlund
Goldust
Curtis Axel
Fandango

*Women's Division: Charlotte, Sasha, Paige, Becky, Nikki, Emma, Nattie, Bayley, Asuka, etc.


*Smackdown*: Shane McMahon (The Club) *heel turn, obviously*
Commentary: Graves-Mauro-Renee Young

John Cena
AJ Styles (WHC)
Kevin Owens
Sami Zayn
Rusev w/Lana (US Title)
Shinsuke Nakamura
Finn Balor
Randy Orton
Chris Jericho
Sheamus
Neville (The Club)
Luke Harper (split from Wyatt's)
Tyler Breeze (pushed legitimately)
Kalisto
Heath Slater
Titus O'Neal
Sin Cara
R-Truth
*Part-Part-timers: The Rock and Undertaker

*Tag Team Division: New Day(heel again), Enzo/Cass, Anderson/Gallows, Uso's, American Alpha, The Revival, Dudley Boyz, Vaudevillians, etc.

I know, RAW has a few more singles wrestlers than Smackdown, but SD also has the tag division. Those guys, and New Day in particular, can often be used in filler singles roles. You could even push Big E as more of a single's guy to add another legitimate threat to the title picture.

As far as making the Women's and Tag divisions brand exclusive, I just don't see enough talent to separate them. This way, you cut the roster in half, and all of a sudden a whole boatload of time has opened up to push more tag teams/women. You can now have at least two, possibly three compelling storylines taking place within each division.

It also adds to the novelty a bit IMO, and helps differentiate brands. RAW becomes known for their women's wrestling, while SD becomes known for their tag wrestling.

*BTW, you can bring back the "jobber" matches. One or two per show can help protect regulars from eating losses while making the dominant heels look like dominant heels.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I cant decide if I want The Shield to all remain on one show, so I know just to never watch that show ever again, because it'll just be a decade of those three crushing everyone, or if I want their shittiness spread out so both shows are affected by endless Shield feud, and their mediocreness, but both shows are slightly more watchable than Raw would be if all three guys are drafted there.

Ideally Roman, Seth and Cena will be on the same brand giving people on the other brand a real chance of moving up the card, it'll doom everyone on the same show as those three but the other show will see a fresh and exciting Main Event scene.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Welcome to Monday Night DRAFT!

Now we've already decided who will go first & it was .. the Smackdown GM!!

*The crowd gasps!* *Who will it be??* *Cena on Smackdown!?*


Smackdown GM: "My first pick has won multiple WWE & World Heavyweight champions. He is polarizing & an asset to ANY organisation around the world. My first pick is .. ALBERTO DEL RIO"

*Del Rio theme plays* *Huh .. what?*

RAW GM: "Now now, my first pick is someone you see here, every, single night .. or maybe you don't? JOHN CENA!"

*Ahh ..*

Smackdown GM: "Good pick, but .. I'm going to pick someone who is one of a kind, the largest athlete in the world .. THE BIG SHOW!"

*...*

RAW GM: "We might not always agree on things, but this guy .. is THE GUY!, ROMAN REIGNS!"

- Changes channel -*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Raw

Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Bray Wyatt
Kevin Owens
Sami Zayn
Chris Jericho
The Miz
Charlotte
Sasha Banks
Becky Lynch


Smackdown

John Cena
AJ Styles
Dean Ambrose
The New Day
Enzo and Cass
Cesaro
Rusev
Dolph Ziggler
Baron Corbin
Kalisto


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Fearless Maryse said:


> I cant decide if I want The Shield to all remain on one show, so I know just to never watch that show ever again, because it'll just be a decade of those three crushing everyone, or if I want their shittiness spread out so both shows are affected by endless Shield feud, and their mediocreness, but both shows are slightly more watchable than Raw would be if all three guys are drafted there.
> 
> Ideally Roman, Seth and Cena will be on the same brand giving people on the other brand a real chance of moving up the card, it'll doom everyone on the same show as those three but the other show will see a fresh and exciting Main Event scene.


Nah, Shield will get disbanded with the draft. That way, they can do fresh storylines for Summerslam, like Reigns/Lesner.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sol Katti said:


> Raw
> 
> Roman Reigns
> Seth Rollins
> ...


Fuck, I hope not bro. I'm really hoping that everyone I like is drafted to smackdown and raw is left with the Vince guys.

Please just let Smackdown have:
- AJ
- Owens
- Nakamura
- Aries
- Joe
- Cesaro
- Wyatt


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Nah, Shield will get disbanded with the draft. That way, they can do fresh storylines for Summerslam, like Reigns/Lesner.


Or Rollins/Dean for the thousandth time if they're still on the same show. Or Dean can beat Owens for the hundredth time. At least Reigns/Lesnar has only been done once before, people love to shit on the idea of the rematch but its fresher than these Shield matches that never end.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Fuck, I hope not bro. I'm really hoping that everyone I like is drafted to smackdown and raw is left with the Vince guys.


Well, I was trying to aim for what they might do, not what I want.


----------



## BadManDudley (May 9, 2012)

As long as its even


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're not going to put all the guys you like on SmackDown, that's a sure fire way to make sure that nobody watches Raw. 

They'll probably do something like this:

Raw:

Reigns
Rollins
Ambrose
Wyatt (WHY GOD? WHY?)
Balor
Zayn
Corbin

SmackDown:

Cena
Styles
Orton
Owens
Jericho
Cesaro
Rusev

Regardless of any other of the results, I'm fully bracing myself for the worst and Bray Wyatt being drafted to Raw, effectively ending his career.


----------



## DJMathers127 (Jun 26, 2016)

Raw

Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Kevin Owens
Dean Ambrose
Cesaro
Rusev
Paige
Sasha Banks
Titus O'Neil
Dolph Ziggler
Enzo & Cass

Smackdown

John Cena
AJ Styles
Sami Zayn
Chris Jericho
Alberto Del Rio
Bray Wyatt
The New Day
The Miz
Darren Young
Charlotte
Dana Brooke
Baron Corbin
The Vaudevilliains


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

*RAW*
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Kevin Owens
Alberto Del Rio
Baron Corbin
Rusev
Big Cass
Finn Balor _(NXT Pick)_
Divas

*SmackDown*
John Cena
AJ Styles
Bray Wyatt
Randy Orton
Sami Zayn
Sheamus
The Miz
Chris Jericho
Enzo Amore 
Austin Aries _(NXT Pick)_
Tag Teams


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Oct 1, 2005)

For those of you who are regular listeners to our podcast, our show this week was Booking the 2016 WWE Draft - talking all about current events, looking at who should go to which show and why, the title situation, NXT call-ups, feuds and stories out of the gate, possible directions for WrestleMania 33 and much more. In addition, we get listener thoughts on what you want to see out of this brand split, as we explore ways to make the shows different. A really interesting show breaking down what lies ahead in the world of WWE. If you're interested in draft and brand split talk, check it out, it was a lot of fun.

http://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/web/5b49v4/SCG_Radio_89_-_Booking_the_2016_WWE_Draft.mp3


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Raw

Brock Lesnar
Roman Reigns
Goldberg
Seth Rollins
Chris Jericho
Kevin Owens
Charlotte
The Wyatts
Big Show
Nakamura


Smackdown

John Cena
Dean Ambrose
The Undertaker
Randy Orton
Kurt Angle
Samoa Joe
New Day
The Club
Kane
Fin Balor


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr. Kennedy said:


> For those of you who are regular listeners to our podcast, our show this week was Booking the 2016 WWE Draft - talking all about current events, looking at who should go to which show and why, the title situation, NXT call-ups, feuds and stories out of the gate, possible directions for WrestleMania 33 and much more. In addition, we get listener thoughts on what you want to see out of this brand split, as we explore ways to make the shows different. A really interesting show breaking down what lies ahead in the world of WWE. If you're interested in draft and brand split talk, check it out, it was a lot of fun.
> 
> http://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/web/5b49v4/SCG_Radio_89_-_Booking_the_2016_WWE_Draft.mp3


Had a chance to listen to this earlier-appreciate the fantasy booking, but you seem to have done the show based on the premise of having one title floating on both shows knowing when we know there is going to be two, and there to be no competition between the brands when they've specifically said they will be competing against one another.


----------

